# B52 7 Weeks & White Widow 6 Weeks Strain - DWRS PERSONAL HERBAL MAKER !



## DWR (Jun 20, 2009)

Heya Guys, since i got a new camera i might aswell do some photoshoting of the most beautyfull girls on this planet !

Yup, Mary fucking Jane 

-

So i allways thought to myself damn, these people that have collections of seed must have a realy nice time selecting what to smoke when and where 

I wanted that aswell, and no i am doing it !

-

So im pretty much ready to get things going, here's what it looks like on back & white :


20.06.2009 - 12:20 I put them in toillete paper, and there being born as we speak !!!  


 white widow
 Big Bang - accidently put that one in, cuz the colour was nearly the same as the himalayan gold..
 Himalayan Gold
 Hashberry
 Speed Queen
 Jock Horror
 Safari Mix seeds - 4 of em i think. or 5 cant remember will see when i reopen package to see if the shell opend..
 BLZ Bud
Trainwreck
A.M.S - Anty Mold System weed... great stuff !!!
EL Nino
My Own strain . that no one else has  A haze strain.... might cross with an ak 48
AK 48 <---- still have to packd up by dave from pickandmix - orderd today 6/7 weeks flowering  yehayyy !
Afghan #1 <---- still have to packd up by dave from pickandmix orderd today 6/7 weeks flowering .. yehayyy !!!!!!!!!!! 








heat pad... so these seeds do there things in 24 hours... i want to be putting them under the 400 w in a few days... and grow them out for some cuttings.. then its outside with em... to take even more cuttings and finaly flower em outside and keep the best clones for mothers.


----------



## mr west (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good man, good luck>>>>>>>>>


----------



## smokedogg63 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking Great..Luck To You!!!


----------



## DWR (Jun 20, 2009)

thnx guys, i just lookd at the seeds in the plastic condoms.. they're realy nice and warm.. you can see it all getting nice and warm and its just nice...

little drops all over the place..  i am sure tomorrow i will be able to plant em


----------



## DWR (Jun 21, 2009)

Day 1 - 24 Hours have passed... its currently 12:18 as i am typing.


All seeds except speed queen have germinated.. i didnt open the big bang, i dont want to grow big bang anymore.. ohhh wait, now i know why i put her in the ground..

I want to do Big Bang outdoor, supposed to be a great yielder outside, might aswell..

hehe... i think i should go and do it now 

-

So i got some pics of the seeds poping... and also i have moved 3 outdoor plants indoor... gona let em grow a bit in there so that i can clone in 2 days.. in 2 weeks i wana switch to 12/12..

in 11 Weeks i want a Harvest ! Actually sorry, in 9 weeks i will be harvesting..... and then it will be non stop...  







Best Earth you can buy with bat shit in it  gota love it... smelld very chemical when i opend it.... oh well... still love it..













Hashberry Seeds







Safari Mix














Himalayan Gold







All seeds in the pots... they all Germinated... in 24 Hours with heat pad.. except the speed queens... 

Good investment that heat pad is... i bet i can get roots in 3 days with this thing 



Stuck the 3 plants i was growing outdoor under a 400w - 









-


More to come soon.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice selection you got goin on so im pullin up a seat to watch this. I love multi strain grows and maybe one day I will get to do it.

Best of luck


----------



## DWR (Jun 21, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Nice selection you got goin on so im pullin up a seat to watch this. I love multi strain grows and maybe one day I will get to do it.
> 
> Best of luck



thnx man 

Im sure you would have loads of fun with many strains... your a decent grower.. or maybe even just high heaven good.. i mean, i've never seen plants like yours..


----------



## DWR (Jun 23, 2009)

Fucking unbelievable !!!!!!!!!

Again the BLZ Bud fucks up !!!!!!! how can this be !!!!!!!! i am so pissed off....... and the white widow didnt do anything either !

shit.

-

the rest should be popping soon... can see there heads  

god damn.

down 2 strains.. see how fuckd up this is !


----------



## DWR (Jun 23, 2009)

Trying to save some of the trainwreck.... 

cloned 12 of em... hopefull be ready in 3 days with roots... hoppe to switch em to 12/12 in 2 weeks. 


using the heating pad, its nice and warm for them clones


----------



## DWR (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok just got some new stuff, 2 new 600w lights, 2 ph pens, 1 ec pen.. dunno why he gave me 2 ph pens.. but i aint moaning.

Also, got my temperatur messurer for my room, i just stick this long piece of black pipe in my growbox... this measures the temps and makes my fan turn slower or faster 

humidty controller and also co2 input !

wuhuu i am ready to go build some stuff together, i think i might just take some clones..

oh yeah and i got 1 new veg light actually its a clone light


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2009)

good one D mate, see if u can swap a ph pen for an ec meter lol


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> good one D mate, see if u can swap a ph pen for an ec meter lol



i've got en ec pen. why do you need an ec pen ?  

but i've got hesi nutes this time.. and hey westie..

ohh my gawd m8

you see i never used pk 13/14 and all the other stuff from hesi i just used the bloom and tnt and last time i used the house & garden.. but that stuff is just to expensive atm. also with hesi i cant use the ec pen, because it has something that blocks the ec from being shown correctly..

-

so anyways my m8 said to me that i will harvest a kilo easy now with my upgraded nutes from hesi 

i never used the pk 13/14 and super vit at all... so i am very excited about my grow coming now because i will harvest 20% more and this is a well known fact my m8 said..


----------



## DWR (Jun 27, 2009)

Trainwreck clones slowly have some white stuff around the bottom of the stems.. meaning there gone burst roots soon 

Growing out my the Haze strain for some nice clones also the ams is growing realy compact  cant hardly see the internodes its so tight ^^

heh.

The himalayan Gold has come out the earth, the EL Nino is growing good... 

The other seeds are still alive, i check yesterday... they were popping out, havnt check yet cuz i put em under the 12/12 light.... cant open dont wana stress any plants...

the clones look like some other species of marijuana looool ^^


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2009)

thats mental D they look like anything but ganja kool


----------



## DWR (Jun 27, 2009)

just checkd the box after the night out  yihiiiiiiii one jock horror has come thro


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2009)

Quality mate, u got to watch them jocks thet will drink u out of house and home lmao, well all the jocks I know will lol, shwally ho!


----------



## DWR (Jun 28, 2009)

mr west said:


> Quality mate, u got to watch them jocks thet will drink u out of house and home lmao, well all the jocks I know will lol, shwally ho!



?  do you mean they drink allot  ?

-

ehey ^^

-

emmm just took 16 clones from the haze again  took 8 A.M.S Clones.... Emm oh yeah.. transferd 11 Trainwreck to jiffys.... 

Ph'd my water to 5.5  because thats what roots like.  

Also got load of equipment but fucking cant be bothrd to put it all up .... lol.


----------



## sxf0516 (Jun 28, 2009)

is that really what trainwreck looks like? im about to get some of that and grow it in my backyard and i live in a city doesnt even look like ganja


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> ?  do you mean they drink allot  ?
> 
> -
> 
> ...



I was making a joke about scottish people liking a drink lol sorry


----------



## DWR (Jun 28, 2009)

hmmm for some reason the pics aint online, i think they were to big, i'll resize.. here they are



Haze





Ams Clones





Haze Clones












Himalayan Gold at the top in the middle and bottom is jock horror.







El Nino in the Middle bottom left corner are the Trainwreck Clones







My new Blue light for my vegin plants.. 400W







loads of bulbs.

got more... 







One of my rooms currently nothing happening here...... boring !


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey DWR mate.
Just chiming in.
Damn I was looking forward to the BLZ.
Do you think you think they may have got cooked in the cracka lackin process?
I cooked a Red Dragon the other day in the wet towel and fucked it.
Anyway I'm down for this grow D, you got a lot going on.
I like your other 'erbs too.


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2009)

thnx mammath.. guess bad luck :S 

Maybe the cheese and the white widow did get hurt by the process.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> thnx mammath.. guess bad luck :S
> 
> Maybe the cheese and the white widow did get hurt by the process.


Yeah I mentioned it in Westys thread.
Sometimes you can get them crackin but once the tails out it don't like the heat.

I see you had some in paper with not much between them and the heat source.

I threw some beans unsoaked in coco the other day with the pots on the heat mat.
Sprouted in 3 days no probs'.
I think we all try too hard sometimes to do natures work, and in the process fuck it up


----------



## DWR (Jun 29, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah I mentioned it in Westys thread.
> Sometimes you can get them crackin but once the tails out it don't like the heat.
> 
> I see you had some in paper with not much between them and the heat source.
> ...



rofl yeah tell me about it !!!!!!! 

Just lookd back in to the box the safari has come, the hashberrys have died.... just suddenly gone !!!!!! i cant believe it ! i am gona put the pot outside check back in a few days

:S

-


I GOT A NEW STRAIN - MAPLE LEAF 


yeah yeah yeha.................... 


Purchased this for 20 bucks of a woman thats a prostitute  hahaha 

oh no, i was not visiting her for her services she lives below this guy i know and she's got fuck loads plants... i askd her if she wanted to sell one.. and she gave me this beauty !


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

Some new pics.

Going strong, plants are looking nice 













16 haze clones







In shock cuz she flowerd and went back to veg... anyways hope for the best with these.. 













Maple leaf







A.M.S







EL NINO







Himalayan Gold







Haze mother plant....


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

common bump......... no one interested in all these strains... :S


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> common bump......... no one interested in all these strains... :S


Yes yes, I am!
All plants looking great there DWR.
Is it the lighting or do the look a little hungry?
Is that maple leaf you got off the pro' the sensi indica?
I love the Him' Gold strain I maybe doing an outdoor of that in our summer.
That El Nino littl'n looks great, really squat, nice.
Is the AMS a reveg or a clone taken late in flower?

I like the variety you got going on mate.


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes yes, I am!
> All plants looking great there DWR.
> Is it the lighting or do the look a little hungry?
> Is that maple leaf you got off the pro' the sensi indica?
> ...



Yeah there prob a bit hungry for nutes your correct.... gona throw in a drop of super vit & give em some nice veg nutes.... 

-

The A.M.S is a seed grow...... Gave em to a friend he was looking after em, well he didnt he nearly killd em all.... anyways there back in good hands.

-

Yeah that El Nino is pretty neat ^^ and the himalayan gold just sounds dreamy 

thnx for your visit


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah the AMS looks weird with all those single finger leaves.
Looks like it's caught between veg and flower.

I've given plants to friend before only to see them ruined.
Good to see it's back where it belongs.


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

thnx man, and yeah the maple leaf is from the sensi seeds company.


----------



## TimboSlice (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome selection you have going on!
Very interested in a number of those strains

Subscribed!


----------



## DWR (Jul 1, 2009)

cool timbo, hope you enjoy it


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2009)

looking lush Dwr. ive missed so much lol, must be great to be gifted a plant, its normaly me who gives plants away to make space lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> looking lush Dwr. ive missed so much lol, must be great to be gifted a plant, its normaly me who gives plants away to make space lol.


thnx m8

heh, yeah i norm give away plants, but it aint like someone just gave it to me as a present i had to spend 20 bucks on her.

well worth it  have you ever smoked maple leaf ?

if not, its a must.. the smell of the weed is just fucking beautyfull it smells of vitamins... just excellent !

realy man, maybe you should invest in to some maple leaf, realy is the fucking bomb. i grew these plants last time 

loook :


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2009)

Is my EC To high ?

i think i threw in to much vegi nutes... oh well..







Grow Room #1 - going to build it all out soon.







Nr. 2







666 ^^ devil man !













before watering..







Feeding time.


-

peace, i will continue to post my ec & ph measurments. Hope to learn loads more on this feeding stuff....


----------



## robtoker (Jul 2, 2009)

dam how old r those last pics thats a thick stem what lite cycle u ben using


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2009)

There both around 1 to 2 months old..... the smaller ones are very young, the el nino is now about 9 days old or so..... the jock horror is 4 days old so is the Himalayan Gold.

-

Germinating even more Haze seeds, some more Trainwreck, put Speed Queens in the plastic cup. and also added another Big Bang for Outdoors and also hit up another Trainwreck in there 







the one without anything below it are the speedqueens...


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2009)

I am going out now to do some guerrila growing 

looooooooooool ! 

get ready for some action  will be visiting them evry week once or twice...


----------



## TimboSlice (Jul 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> I am going out now to do some guerrila growing
> 
> looooooooooool !
> 
> get ready for some action  will be visiting them evry week once or twice...


look forward to this as well!


----------



## DWR (Jul 2, 2009)

TimboSlice said:


> look forward to this as well!


thanks pics tomorrow


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2009)

Gave the Trainwreck to a m8, the same dude that killd them.. he thinks he can save em.. fucking idiot... i want to wack him over the head !

-

anyways, back to 16 Haze Clones, and 8 AMS Clones  


Roots have started to come.... Can throw them in the earth tomorrow.... start a bit of growth then i will throw them in to flowering. 

-

Roots have started to develop


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2009)

Ups totally forgot the pics :







YEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I Screamd around in my house, i sounded like goofey when he goes ... yeahhaha ... you know that funny voice he makes.. i totally can do it aswell 







I know they look down, but there not.... there real happy..













look at the ams, totally cut... yeah, watch how she goes outwards !







Haze  lovely stuff







Maple Leaf... looks thin.. just the angle i shot the pic.







Himalayan Gold... had a little overnute atb. but she's starting to like it, and is growing nice now.. 







Jock Horror







El NINO !







Trainwreck...  look she's back to norm.






my pathetic garden ^^







strawberries...


----------



## Mammath (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice selection there mate.
Where did you pull the jock horror from?
I've seen some stunning grows of that shit.


----------



## DWR (Jul 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Nice selection there mate.
> Where did you pull the jock horror from?
> I've seen some stunning grows of that shit.



A good friend of mine was so nice and blessed with like 5 strains to grow 

-

cool to hear thats a good grower, if its male.. if will cross with my haze, and resend the friend of mine the seeds i produce so both of us can enjoy


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice journal! Subscribed! +rep!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> A good friend of mine was so nice and blessed with like 5 strains to grow
> 
> -
> 
> cool to hear thats a good grower, if its male.. if will cross with my haze, and resend the friend of mine the seeds i produce so both of us can enjoy


Being a Nirvana blend I've been surprised because they cop a bit of flack.
But ''Spruce', who just chimed in, has discovered a suculent White Rhino pheno from those fellaz.

I've also seen some really nice 'tower rope swollen calyx formations' from the jock horrors, so we'll see what pheno you end up with.

Hold onto those males! Like you said...
Those fellaz can create some wonderful shit.
They seem to dominate certain characteristics.
I've killed many, and it makes me sad... some what.


Lookin forward to the surprise that comes with every grow of MJ! 

She's an entertaining lady


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Nice journal! Subscribed! +rep!!!


 thnx 



Mammath said:


> Being a Nirvana blend I've been surprised because they cop a bit of flack.
> But ''Spruce', who just chimed in, has discovered a suculent White Rhino pheno from those fellaz.
> 
> I've also seen some really nice 'tower rope swollen calyx formations' from the jock horrors, so we'll see what pheno you end up with.
> ...



Sounds like Trainwreck with the swollen calaxys  will cross with ak48... or afghani, still havnt received my seeds from pickandmixseeds. !

And believe me if i dont get this shit soon, i will fucking be pissed off with dave ! I will make sure no one orders there anymore of my friends.... the way i am, you fuck me over i fuck u over......

very angry atm cuz i havnt got them yet ! GHSC Sent me seeds in 3 days.... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Mammath (Jul 5, 2009)

Well pickandmix don't even send to down under anymore. Neither do Attitude.
I've been using http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/ with much success.
They're pretty much the same as PnN with individual seeds.
So that's another option for you if picknnix let you down.


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

getting read for 12/12

Clones have all got loads of roots ! Very happy with my tricks 

totally awesome...

-

Here's my 200x120x120 box....






Not cleand..





Clean





Maple leaf





Haze


-----

From this 



















To this...  AMS .

great stuff huh ?









AMS .. after cutting all 1 leaf leafs 







AMS Leafs, 3 sets now.. normaly growth...  ready to clone again soon... 







Jock Horror







Himalayan Gold, slowly gona start to grow rapid.. 







EL Nino







Haze Clones, cant see roots cuz the white balance is crap !







AMS Clones !


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

looking pretty friggin awesome DWR ....you be doing a straight up job ....walk on!~


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> looking pretty friggin awesome DWR ....you be doing a straight up job ....walk on!~



 ZONK YOU VERY MUCHOS GRANDOS


----------



## DWR (Jul 5, 2009)

DWR said:


> getting read for 12/12
> 
> Clones have all got loads of roots ! Very happy with my tricks
> 
> ...


BUMP For 10pagers


----------



## DWR (Jul 6, 2009)

*Day 0 of 12/12 *

Clones have been transferd to pots. 1 Haze Clone & 4 AMS Clones are still available, i didnt have enough Earth to fill up pots, + i only wanted 18 plants for one pool, so i want 36 plants, i will be building the new growroom next grow, to much work to do atm. and i dont have the time for it at all...


-
*
Here are the 4 AMS .... *








Getting ready








18 pots.







AMS Clones.... 







All 4 in pots.... 




---
*
Haze Clones - 14 of em......*







15 of em.... lost one somewhere :S dunno how that happend but i dun care























-























Resting now in the dark.... lights turn on in 9 hours.... 

-


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

How do u fix ur light in a sideways tent? Its been buggin me for ages now lol. They gonna be the final pots?


----------



## DWR (Jul 6, 2009)

Himalayan Gold 
  Maple leaf 
 Jock Horror  Maple leaf 
67.3 KB, 0 Downloads
 Maple leaf 
78.4 KB, 0 Downloads
 FOR MR WEST.. 
53.4 KB, 0 Downloads
 
92.3 KB, 0 Downloads
 FOR MR WEST.. 
85.0 KB, 0 Downloads


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2009)

i was swondering how u fixed them in the tent more than what they were lol?


----------



## DWR (Jul 6, 2009)

what the fuck happend to my pics ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

dunno man was there spozed to be pics too?


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> dunno man was there spozed to be pics too?



well yeah i uploaded pics for you... 

-

ok here i go again :

I just flip my box on its side ... the 120x120x200... so now i have a 200x120x120... 


DAY 1 - 12/12 !





















VEG BOX !








Maple leaf







Jock Horror







Himalayan Gold







AMS !







EL NINO







Haze


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

cool i get it now lol, jus use the same cross members as u would a normaly orientated tent lol, im such a divey lol. all set for a sog lesson lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> cool i get it now lol, jus use the same cross members as u would a normaly orientated tent lol, im such a divey lol. all set for a sog lesson lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>



 thnx ..


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2009)

and it let me rep+ you for a change lmao


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

mr west said:


> and it let me rep+ you for a change lmao


 back at ch'ya if i can


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Im still here lurkin in the shadows . Good work so far bro.


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Im still here lurkin in the shadows . Good work so far bro.



 thanks man


----------



## DWR (Jul 7, 2009)

Got pm from Dave, all good 

Seeds are on there way, i cant wait to grow the ak48 & afghani #1


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

First I would like to present you some Maple Leaf buds, my m8 just harvested and
this is what it looks like, ohhh and believe me these buds are very compact. 




















Day 2 - 12/12



















Maple leaf.... Mother.. Going to clone her tomorrow... 







El Nino







A.M.S







A.M.S again







Haze....


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

very nice D whats the smoke like on the mapel leaf?


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> very nice D whats the smoke like on the mapel leaf?



excellent man, very vitamin like.. you know that orange vitamin... just like that 

its lovely to smoke my friend, i would buy it.... I WOULD BUY IT IF I WERE U


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

I would buy it if u was selling it mate lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> I would buy it if u was selling it mate lol.



haha........ yeah i got some haze seeds that are mine now.. if ya fancy a try


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

DWR said:


> haha........ yeah i got some haze seeds that are mine now.. if ya fancy a try



I wish i had room for em lol, Im gonna be planting some jack the ripper seeds when ive cleard my veg room lol, thanks anyway mate appriciated>>>>>>>>>>>>>hgfs cheese


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> I wish i had room for em lol, Im gonna be planting some jack the ripper seeds when ive cleard my veg room lol, thanks anyway mate appriciated>>>>>>>>>>>>>hgfs cheese



^^ no problem man  


puff puff... some maple leaf westie ?


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2009)

puff puff puff puff, cough cough. Man thats some heavey shit cough coughcough


----------



## DWR (Jul 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> puff puff puff puff, cough cough. Man thats some heavey shit cough coughcough



 Cough cough, yup, cough cough, yup.... sure is man. cough ^^ :


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

*Veg Box - Going to clone today. Just waiting for my m8 to get out of bed to give my gel.. 

10x AMS 

10x Trainwreck 

15x Maple Leaf

10x Haze

-

Maple leaf






Haze on top left, A.M.S Top right, Maple Leaf bottom right






HAZE






EL Nino






Himalayan Gold












Maple leaf, clome material 






Group shot again. Just to show the size of em... there all grown up 













Outdoor Grow.... Coming up .. Left corner-Right : Trainwreck, Big Bang, Speed Queen.. not come yet... ! oh well... & My Haze Strain. 






Outdoor - Trainwreck outside... cloning her tonight.. ! Leaving her outside, keeping 1 clone for mother. 


















heh, you can still see her in flowering or left overs. loool !






*


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

lopadsa pics D, How come u got multiple seedlings in the same pot? R u gonna split them up soon?


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> lopadsa pics D, How come u got multiple seedlings in the same pot? R u gonna split them up soon?


Half of em are going to be male.... i will put them under 12/12 soon..  then i will pull out the males and split em then....


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2009)

fair enough


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 9, 2009)

hey dwr, westy wats up?

what is the haze? pure haze or mix??? doesnt look pure looks like 75% sativa id think..

give the speed queen water ... lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, westy wats up?
> 
> what is the haze? pure haze or mix??? doesnt look pure looks like 75% sativa id think..
> 
> give the speed queen water ... lol



hey cali, how r u ?

I dont know if its a haze mix.... all i know its haze.. could be a mix, thats prob why when i smoked it i was fucking stoned out of my brains man, i had people sweating there asses off 

Sure will give the speedqueen water... did it right after pics were taken 

all my other seeds germ. perfect.  these are real bitches  ! REAL BITCHES !  lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

I cloned the el nino 6 times...  !!!!!!!!!!! wow huh  real tight internode space at the bottom 

16 Maple Leaf 

6 x Trainwreck

-







Orig ph..

pretty high








after ph minus a bit...  5.75 is where i want to be.. 5.5 should be the best .. but i say 5.75 is safer 

This is only for CLONES !!!!!!!!!!!!








The el nino







left maple... right el nino and Trainwreck...




Day 3 Flowering .... AMS & Haze ( bagseed ) cloned Clones...


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 9, 2009)

im well, that haze sounds sick

them speed queen 's are just drama queens just lookin for attention cant trust em, maybe they got travel sick..


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2009)

day 5 - 12/12 ... Little hairs are going to be popping out tomorrow.. can see them allready... i realy hope the do grow up a bit i want to yield atleast 30g's from each plant... hope thats possible ....


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

that would be cool D, are you taking bets or guesses?


----------



## DWR (Jul 11, 2009)

mr west said:


> that would be cool D, are you taking bets or guesses?



stating the facts ! <---- loooooooooooooool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


heh, just guessing m8 

would b nice, but i got a 600w under them biatches... i hope nothing less thant 20


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2009)

DWR said:


> heh, just guessing m8
> 
> would b nice, but i got a 600w under them biatches... i hope nothing less thant 20


 aint ya spozed to put the plants UNDER the light not the other way round, lol just messin wiv ya lolkiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Jul 12, 2009)

From this to 







This :

Day 6 12/12



























Peace hope for some nice growth and loads of buds ;D


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

vegi box






-




























Bwahahaha my Himalayan gold and Jock horror are totally not getting any light !  

might move the clones over the right and the plants to the left.... clones dont need as much light 

-

Clones are all looking perky... 2 days ago they lookd like crap.... say another 3 days then i get roots.... 

Need to buy some more Plagroon Bat mix & some more clone stuff...

atleast 200 of those rockwool things...


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

my veg rooms in much the same situation lol, can u spot my prop?


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

LMFAO MR. WEST THATS SO HILARIOUS ! 


OUR VEGI ROOM LOOKS SO FUCKING THE SAME !


+ REP  HAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

and my flower tent is full aswell, so extra veg for everything lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

Flowering Box - Week 1 .......


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

did u put them in last monday?


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah i put them on 12/12 on the 6th..........


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2009)

u gonna save up ya pics to do a flicker style progresion?


----------



## DWR (Jul 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> u gonna save up ya pics to do a flicker style progresion?



for sure........


----------



## crippledguy (Jul 14, 2009)

good looking grow DWR, love tha variety!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 14, 2009)

Day 8 - 12/12 Hairs are starting to show on all plants.... 




















*Vegi Box*




























Gona take out the clones in 2 days.. should have roots by then.. was allready starting to get white around the corners...


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2009)

some of my clones have roots now, they will need taking out after the weekend lol. I forget now, how much was u expecting off of each littel flowerer?


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> some of my clones have roots now, they will need taking out after the weekend lol. I forget now, how much was u expecting off of each littel flowerer?


THIRTY GRAMMS


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2009)

Vegi Box ! 


-

Going to be buying 300 of these







-

Going to be cloning over 200 ........ Possible.. check out these pictures... I cant keep up with the growth of these plants atm...

i am sure they'll be over 100 clones.... 



Pics ..

1. AMS !!!!!!!! Lovely plant... cant wait to smoke her beautyfull fruit !

2. Maple leaf... fucking awfull stucture... 

3. My haze Strain.. DWRS Haze

3. All together... moved clones out, gona stick em under a t5...


----------



## DWR (Jul 15, 2009)

day 9 12/12



























-





No need for watering since 2 days now... so since monday... wich is pretty neat.

One of my mice got free and ate the himalayan gold...


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh dear mate not good, well thats rodents for ya.


----------



## DWR (Jul 16, 2009)

mr west said:


> Oh dear mate not good, well thats rodents for ya.



yup............. starting to think i will get rid of them. doesnt matter what my girl says.. there going !!!!!!!

I've got loads of plants going atm. theres no point in losing them over some fucking stupid mice, I dont care if there in there cages... but if they get loose... uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu its awfull man.

i regret saying that mice are nice  !!!! LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

there little bastards  hahaha.......


----------



## mr west (Jul 16, 2009)

I keep finding either dead or diein mice that my cats catch and play with, sometime they dunt fin ish em off and i have to which breaks my heart but i cant see an animal suffer.


----------



## DWR (Jul 17, 2009)

day 10 - Shots from yesterday night.




















-

I nearly killed all my clones !  !!!!!! LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Totally forget that they need water aswell  ! LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

opend up the dome today and puff.... this horrible site struck me... loads of leafs turnd brown.. and some were wilting :S

hahaha..... oh well..... i got loads of clones to come soon  !


----------



## DWR (Jul 17, 2009)

day 11 

-

slowly getting there......  im very glad the haze havnt stretchd as much as they did the first time.

dont want to tie evrything down again, i think i lost yield there majorly.. :S

so this time i'm gona make up for it..































going to be sticking a second ventilation system up there...  

just to make sure temps stay nice and even  

cheers


----------



## DWR (Jul 19, 2009)

Day 12 Flowering









*Vegi outdoor :
AMS left --- Haze right*





*AMS left --- Haze right*








*Trainwreck*






Trainwreck

day 13 flowering -


I think the stretching has stopd... thank god it wasnt so bad as last run  had to tiegh them all down... not the case now. the tallest plant is 28 cm's.. smallest is only 6 cms !

slow grower... but theres only 2 small ones.. the rest are all between 23-28cm's.. wich are in inches.. : 7-9 inches tall...


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey DWR,

Just gone through your journal. Some nifty stuff you got going on there. I really like the look of your outdoor AMS and Haze.

I kinda dig the idea also of growing many small clones and flowering pretty much straight away rather than a few biggies (avoids height issues). I think I'd do something like this if I had my own place. Landlord lives below so I've got to keep it pretty stealth and no space for a decent size grow tent (one that allows space for veg and flower) - hence my choice of LR2. Good luck! Subscribed


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Hey DWR,
> 
> Just gone through your journal. Some nifty stuff you got going on there. I really like the look of your outdoor AMS and Haze.
> 
> I kinda dig the idea also of growing many small clones and flowering pretty much straight away rather than a few biggies (avoids height issues). I think I'd do something like this if I had my own place. Landlord lives below so I've got to keep it pretty stealth and no space for a decent size grow tent (one that allows space for veg and flower) - hence my choice of LR2. Good luck! Subscribed



cheers man 

Its my first try zero veg..... + i know that my plants love to grow the 2 weeks before stoping.. so yeah i dont see the prob with it at all  

hope it goes well .... 

Sucks about the landlord, i guess you got to grow some balls  jking.. but seriously... who cares, i had the landlord next to me.... and i still was growing fullsize...  

if you get a carbon filter he wont realize its there


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mate awsome so far... Just starting my 3rd grow here and would be totally embarrised to show the pics compared with your multi strain grow. KEEP IT UP MATE. What country are you in to be out now ?


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2009)

mattyblade1 said:


> Mate awsome so far... Just starting my 3rd grow here and would be totally embarrised to show the pics compared with your multi strain grow. KEEP IT UP MATE. What country are you in to be out now ?


I live in europe somewhere 

You shouldnt be embarrassed.... if you need any help pics help alot


----------



## DWR (Jul 20, 2009)

*day 14 - 2 weeks hit*


----------



## mattyblade1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in the U.k myself... why have you cloned AND GONE STRAIGHT TO FLOWER FROM THE CLONES ?? Would it not be better yeild wise to give each plant some time in the veg cycle ??

Just a question. It's good to get different ideas ??

Thanks.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Jul 20, 2009)

Been reading you journal...just tuning in to soak up as much info as possible...im starting my first grow in a couple of days and i cant wait! u have some beautiful looking plants, i really see the advantage u get of cloning....i bet you will get 30g a plant..they look nice.....


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

mattyblade1 said:


> I'm in the U.k myself... why have you cloned AND GONE STRAIGHT TO FLOWER FROM THE CLONES ?? Would it not be better yeild wise to give each plant some time in the veg cycle ??
> 
> Just a question. It's good to get different ideas ??
> 
> Thanks.


I can only imagin the roots being settled better... you see i flip'd the 120x120x200 box on its side.. so now its 200x120x120.... 2 meters length..

120 high.. 

I cant afford to veg any of these plants, cuz of the height they gain when i put them in flowering.. 

I totally understand what your saying, if I veg them the internode distance would be shorter resulting in a bushier plant.. resulting in yield loss... my expierence... also you loose room, i am aiming for 4 collas max per plant. hope to yield good like this now.... 

I will be veggin the maple leaf a week extra, thats why the other half aint filled up yet.. they have rooted succesfully yesterday.. leaving them to grow a bit before i stick em in there 

depends on the strain, with the time you'll get to know your plants and how the react... so i am hoping i hit the spot this time.



SimplyBaked said:


> Been reading you journal...just tuning in to soak up as much info as possible...im starting my first grow in a couple of days and i cant wait! u have some beautiful looking plants, i really see the advantage u get of cloning....i bet you will get 30g a plant..they look nice.....


Thnx man, cloning realy has helpd me allot.... spared allot of time... work...


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

*Veg Zone
*
Still have not cloned anything, would you clone with coco ??????







*
These little girls here had a fun time eating my himalayan gold ! very cute  








Trainwreck







Haze







Haze left - AMS right







Strawberries.... nothing around but loads of growth 







Haze up close...
*


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

*DAY 15 Flowering *


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

*Cloning bay *

Tryd to save the maple leaf clones... 12 of em left... most of them sufferd from dehydration... and hotness... hat to cut off most leafs :/

here's the result.. there going to sleep now outside.. hope to see some results in the next 3 days... then i will put em on 12/12 !


12 maple leaf.. 














pfff. the others all died... dryd all up :S guess had to much on my hands at the time..


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh man, serious bummer. I'm sorry about your misfortune.


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm grieving for you man.


----------



## DWR (Jul 21, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Oh man, serious bummer. I'm sorry about your misfortune.


yeah sucks......... realy sucks..... could of hookd up my second 600w tonight..  guess i'll just have to wait a bit for em to come back up again..

roots are there so growth shouldnt be a problem..



lowryder666 said:


> I'm grieving for you man.


 thnx man, but they'll come back to life in a few days


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am bored as fuck......

So bored.... Going to go and cut some clones !

peace


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

DWR said:


> *Veg Zone
> *
> Still have not cloned anything, would you clone with coco ??????
> 
> ...





DWR said:


> *DAY 15 Flowering *





DWR said:


> *Cloning bay *
> 
> Tryd to save the maple leaf clones... 12 of em left... most of them sufferd from dehydration... and hotness... hat to cut off most leafs :/
> 
> ...



just filling out this page...  hehe...... yeah see you guys later on..


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

*Cloning Bay *







got my domes and my coco..







trainwreck..







Haze







bottom ams

top left Haze Top right Trainwreck.







Under the t5


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

*Cloning Bay 

*totally forgot to clone maple leaf !  

Also have got 4 outdoor plants now, there going to flower in the next couple of days... so yeah 


Maple leaf 24 Clones...







after cutting







24 clones






the only reason i am using the tin foil.. is cuz i dont have a reflector to stop light pushing out the windows.. so i minimized its by making one out of tinfoil  ROFL !!!!! sure it wont harm them with this low light...  
4 strains... 3x24 1x16 = 88 clones... 







*
Flowering Zone *

Day 16



























*Outdoor Zone *


----------



## mr west (Jul 22, 2009)

loadsa pics D, u was bored wernt ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Jul 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> loadsa pics D, u was bored wernt ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>



had the spare time  heheeeeeeeeeee cheers


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2009)

day 17 flowering 

was building my new pc together  good times.. !




















































AMS ....  looks pretty sweet ... glad i've made more clones think i will fill it up with another 10 in 5 days....  and 10 maple... and 5 Trainwreck....


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice pc man looks industrial lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> Nice pc man looks industrial lol


heh...... fuck the pc... what do you think of my plants !?


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

lol the plants have easy doubled in size since the early days. maybe a side by side with an old pic would hit it home better??


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

DWR said:


> heh...... fuck the pc... what do you think of my plants !?


why put pics of the pc if u didnt want comments lmao?


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 17 flowering
> 
> was building my new pc together  good times.. !
> 
> ...



for the pictures lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2009)

*Veg** &* *Cloning Bay* 







Think these are the haze... cant remember but i put marking on the bottom.. so i know whats what..







 emmm could be haze .. and the others were the ams..  







Maple leaf........ they look better now... the lid wasnt closed proporly.... all are growing upwards.. 

this time i rememberd to water em  !!!!!! fuck man... never will i forget it again... so much loss in one go.. its pathetic.. esp. time... 

its worth watching out  









The el Nino is getting bigger and bigger 

Bottom left is the Trainwreck and to the Right is a Big Bang hoping for a good pheno this time... didnt like my last one.. allthough people say big bang is a great strain.. i wasnt that impressed.. it did do what i askd arjan for it do do.. and that was not make stoned as many other strains.. i wanted to be able to play sports with energy... and yeah it hit the spot.. so yeah 10/10 for arjans opinion !


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2009)

mr west said:


> lol the plants have easy doubled in size since the early days. maybe a side by side with an old pic would hit it home better??


sure m8, gona make you one in a jiffy... jhaha no not the jiffys  i mean quickly    

m



mr west said:


> why put pics of the pc if u didnt want comments lmao?


lmfao...... so true..........


----------



## DWR (Jul 24, 2009)

here ya go mr. west 

hehe... sorry had some fun making leafs turn and making some effects 

hope u enjoy it


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

That's a great little sog you got going there mate.
Should end up with some lovely colas


----------



## mr west (Jul 24, 2009)

great daily shots dude, i should do the same but cants be arsed lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

Mammath said:


> That's a great little sog you got going there mate.
> Should end up with some lovely colas


Yeah man, i have to teigh down all haze tonight !!!!!!

I am going to buy some wire..... and bend them along the wire... cheers... hope to improve yield again by doing this..... guess the haze just grows fucking huge even with no fucking veg !




mr west said:


> great daily shots dude, i should do the same but cants be arsed lol



heh...... Well then do it  Doesnt take much time at all mr. west

i spend about 5 minutes taking pics, takes me 5 mins to upload and insert and press reply.. easy... 10 minutes gone.. Waiting for someone.. make some pics.. upload ..

next day the same  

-


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

day 18 Flowering













ams on the right..


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2009)

maybe one day i will get round to doing it lol.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 25, 2009)

hey DWR lookin good again!


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

mr west said:


> maybe one day i will get round to doing it lol.


lol......... !!!




HookedOnChronic said:


> hey DWR lookin good again!


thnx man  good to see ya around


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2009)

DWR looking good indeed.How tall r your haze plants now??


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

wyteberrywidow said:


> DWR looking good indeed.How tall r your haze plants now??



teighd them down to about 30 cm's.. some were atleast 50cm's  

loads of stretching on these plants  

hahaaaaaaa..... the ams are growing great tho.. guess you can tell that the ams is more of the indica


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2009)

day 19 Flowering

-
Teighd the haze plants down.. some wernt that big some were big.... equald it out..


check pics... eating atm. cant be bothrd to copy n paste


----------



## ballo (Jul 26, 2009)

dizzy dank..lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

day 20 Flowering


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

Been 4 days since clones were cut, check them today..... White stuff is building up around the stems... lovely... say another day and roots will be there.. in 2 days they'll be repoted  

Then its in to flower with them  WUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

ur on it ait ya D, its hard work but a labour of love lol>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

*Outdoor Bay 
*








Trainwreck







Maple leaf







Haze from seed..... 







Jock Horror... just seeing if its a female... i think it is.. 







All 4 Plants... Haze, AMS, Trainwreck & Maple Leaf


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> ur on it ait ya D, its hard work but a labour of love lol>>>>>



Yup man  

Next batch is going to be El Nino & Big Bang..

I still did not receive my seeds from pick and mix, but it was my mistake.. i have to order again today..

Ok this is what i want to buy :

Rocklock, AK 48, Afghani #1.... Any other suggestions ?????

need to build up an empire of strains


----------



## mr west (Jul 27, 2009)

lovely blue skies there d, we got dark grey clouds in our skys lol. Good old British summer lol.


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> lovely blue skies there d, we got dark grey clouds in our skys lol. Good old British summer lol.



haha  thnx m8 yeah its fucking awsome weather here m8 !

excellent think i might go for a swim later in the day  do some sommersaults of the diving board  

 Englands weather is like a womans temper


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

*Clone Bay - Health status 

-
*
Trainwreck are being pussy..... all others are being correct.






*again dont tell me not to use tinfoil i dont have anything else to reflect the light down.. and not to make my room shine to high heaven !


















*


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 27, 2009)

I must have fallen of the wagon...

How did I miss this?

Anyways... better late than nnever...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

late to the party but i think i caught it just at the right time! lookin great DWR loving the sideways tent idea and the amount of strains at once! 

man i wish we had the weather for outdoors i keep stumbling on pics of Fdd's monsters n sighing... 

ever thought about a scrog DWR? seeing as heights an issue id have thought it would be right up your alley.

+ rep good grow man

oh also i was going to ask about your blue mystic grow, was it nirvana? was it a good toke? i've got one in veg now. any tips?

Don


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I must have fallen of the wagon...
> 
> How did I miss this?
> 
> Anyways... better late than nnever...



 JOOOOOOO Gypsy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I dun know how u missed it  guess theres so many threads and such  its hard to see all  



Don Gin and Ton said:


> late to the party but i think i caught it just at the right time! lookin great DWR loving the sideways tent idea and the amount of strains at once!
> 
> man i wish we had the weather for outdoors i keep stumbling on pics of Fdd's monsters n sighing...
> 
> ...



Cheers

The Blue Mystic were from Nirvana..... Just packd up in some other bag....

The toke was pretty decent actually... and the smell was very fruity... 

very nice strain.. might rebuy it actually cuz its a fast flowering strain compared to what i have going now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

sweet i was wondering bout the flowertime i've seen different times n some very odd sativa dom ones that weren't blue lol i try n stick to 8 week strains where possible.


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet i was wondering bout the flowertime i've seen different times n some very odd sativa dom ones that weren't blue lol i try n stick to 8 week strains where possible.


looks blueish actually.... now that you said it, rememberd her being a bit blueish at times ^^

heh...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

lol more indica dom than sat im guessing with the short flowering time.

shmoke>>>>>>


----------



## DWR (Jul 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol more indica dom than sat im guessing with the short flowering time.
> 
> shmoke>>>>>>


yes true...... 

52 days i harvested....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2009)

thats damn fast, SWEEEEET


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

day 21 Flowering


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 28, 2009)

nice mang doin gewd!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 28, 2009)

comin on a treat nice pistol development in a short space of time!


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> nice mang doin gewd!



cheers man 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> comin on a treat nice pistol development in a short space of time!


 slowly starting to get there  slowly getting there  

thnx man


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 28, 2009)

It's all looking good!

Indoors and outdoors.


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

*day 22 Flowering *- Gona fill up other side on day 28... to make it half half... hopefully.. 

then i will get another small cab and do 2x400 and 1x1200w grows..  

cheeers to that ! 

-


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 28, 2009)

DWR at it again! and looking just as good or better than last time! 
keep it going man
and if your gonna pick up more strains, get some white widow


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> DWR at it again! and looking just as good or better than last time!
> keep it going man
> and if your gonna pick up more strains, get some white widow



Sure...... 

Anybody else got any wicked strains that yield good and smell great and look bombastic,, 

give me a reply  





dont thinkj the bottom right one will make 30g's  HAHA poor bugger 

thnx hooked  Hope its better than last round.. aiming for 600g's off 600W .. did 650 last time but with an adjust a wing.. currently using that else where  

cheers 

might make some photos of the homemade G-Kit we made and also a glance of what else is going on.


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jul 28, 2009)

oh thaty bottom right one is gonna get you 60 g's who are you kiddin 
haha but yea get white widow from whichever company looks best, greenhouse is the originator of the strain according to some site i was on


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> oh thaty bottom right one is gonna get you 60 g's who are you kiddin
> haha but yea get white widow from whichever company looks best, greenhouse is the originator of the strain according to some site i was on



yup he says so himself aswell.. 

will buy of him again...  and get white rhino.. also might buy cheese again 

-

Other seeds... I am interested in are ak 48, afghani #1,


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

I say get some Cinderella 99...

Fast slut... a true, mostly sativa, 56 day strain...

Super dooper high too...


----------



## DWR (Jul 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I say get some Cinderella 99...
> 
> Fast slut... a true, mostly sativa, 56 day strain...
> 
> Super dooper high too...


ok added to the list man  

hehe allways wanted to grow them, watchd matso grow em.. beautyfull girls he had


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 28, 2009)

you seen mine at 8 weeks?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-229.html#post2808379


----------



## caliboy80 (Jul 29, 2009)

wow they are growing fast, good work


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you seen mine at 8 weeks?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-229.html#post2808379



Yeah look nice....  good job on that gypsy 



caliboy80 said:


> wow they are growing fast, good work


Great to see you m8, i think i have a jock horror female  

yihiii ..... Got something for you in a few weeks m8.. ; 

was about to send ya a pm


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

day 23 Flowering 

-

Teighd all haze down.. the ams are staying all short 


Got good height now im happy with it... hopefully she will reward me correctly !


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good DWR  That's me chucking up in envy by the way (gotta use those fricken icons somehow)

Where's the bottom right runt? We gotta encourage the underdog you know.

Quick question on your LR2 experience. Did you use the Hesi Phosphor+ with this strain? Not sure what rate to expect of my buds nor whether I should get some Ph+ nor when I should start the Ph+ feed if I did get it. Maybe I should just stick with the Hesi bloom for the first grow like you advised. Scared of nute burn I guess.

Oh... what day did your tryches start appearing?


----------



## dacottonmouth (Jul 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> Gave the Trainwreck to a m8, the same dude that killd them.. he thinks he can save em.. fucking idiot... i want to wack him over the head !
> 
> -
> 
> ...


hey i am new tto growing and ive been looking at your pics, you seem like you know what you are doing. do you think you could help me out???


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Looking good DWR  That's me chucking up in envy by the way (gotta use those fricken icons somehow)
> 
> Where's the bottom right runt? We gotta encourage the underdog you know.
> 
> ...


i've never grown one before ....  but i can imagin the feeding shedule is the same m8.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Bro...


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Very nice Bro...



thnx man ;D

-

Oh and lowryder... Trichs start apearing 2. day with me.. i take from clone that allready been sexd... goes a bit faster i must say ;D


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

dacottonmouth said:


> hey i am new tto growing and ive been looking at your pics, you seem like you know what you are doing. do you think you could help me out???



sure hit me with question.. if i dont answer them correctly, surely someone will but in 

ill try my best to help ya


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> i've never grown one before ....  but i can imagin the feeding shedule is the same m8.


OK.

Reckon tonite I'll order some of that nuke Ph+ stuff then  Maybe a few days late with it but better than not having it I reckon.


Cheers M8


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> OK.
> 
> Reckon tonite I'll order some of that nuke Ph+ stuff then  Maybe a few days late with it but better than not having it I reckon.
> 
> ...


I have ph down.


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> I have ph down.



Sorry I meant Ph+ in terms of Phosphorous+

I even got them chemical symbol wrong. Shoulda been P.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 29, 2009)

Yo DWR are you growin in a bathroom??? noticed the loo roll?!?!


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Sorry I meant Ph+ in terms of Phosphorous+
> 
> I even got them chemical symbol wrong. Shoulda been P.


yeah ok now i get ya !

yeah i am going to buy it aswell.. totally forgot it, was like awwww shit... i forgot :S 

haha good job i posted that pic


----------



## DWR (Jul 29, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Yo DWR are you growin in a bathroom??? noticed the loo roll?!?!



lol......... !!!!!!! No..... its where i mix the water...  

keep the nutes there.... easy to reach.. 

+ i have something to read when im on the toillete...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

ahahaha do you not worry someone will want to use the loo ?!?!


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahahaha do you not worry someone will want to use the loo ?!?!



No....... My loos nice.... 

they should be happy they can sit there ass down in there....  + half of them wouldnt know what it is anyways.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

hahah im sure you loo is like the ritz DWR lol


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah im sure you loo is like the ritz DWR lol



lol...... would b nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

hahah a butler to hand you the roll


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah a butler to hand you the roll


yup while his at it he can whipe my ass 

heh.... now thats sad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

lol i don't want that even when im 90 n decrepit lol like ill make 90 hahahah


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol i don't want that even when im 90 n decrepit lol like ill make 90 hahahah


I say soon enough we will be able to repair old organs with new organs.. and live way longer 

i'll be one of the first 10000 doing it 

might buy some crazy mechanical shit with it 

Gota make money now to be able to be the first.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2009)

hahah yeah like the cyber razor cut hahaha remember that shit?

[youtube]WYtt6cLF-B4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]

i always said i was gonna be first in that line!!!


----------



## DWR (Jul 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah yeah like the cyber razor cut hahaha remember that shit?
> 
> [youtube]WYtt6cLF-B4&hl=en&fs=1&"[/youtube]
> 
> i always said i was gonna be first in that line!!!



rofl...................  

i had a sega  was awsome. loved sonic.


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

God damn batteries !!!!!!!!!! I must of not been thinking when i got this cam, no bloody power supply input... crap !

Sorry for no pics... will get some up as soon as i've finishd my washing.. need some soks and new t-shirts.... then i'll go shopping.. and post em 

hihi....... 

-

I think my clones have all rooted i will go check * Runs and checks on clones.. *



Yihaaaaaaaa... all clones have rooted succesfully.. tiny roots  some aint even poping out yet... gona leave em another 3 days.... put em in flower half of the other flowering period.... this way i will harvest each month.... and then hopefull evry 2 weeks...


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Check out this  !!!!!

I took a shower, 16 minutes i returnd and turnd of cam 

this is the result of 16 minutes... so yeah... my questions was answerd.. it doesnt take the plant long at all to realize the waters there 

goes so fast... 


16mins slowd down to 6 seconds...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats on your first steps into the perpetual!!!! sack the dealer!!!


that shits frickin cooooool DWR ^^^


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> congrats on your first steps into the perpetual!!!! sack the dealer!!!
> 
> 
> that shits frickin cooooool DWR ^^^



thnx man


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

day 24 Flowering 



-

Fed with Pk 13/14. 2 Drops of Super vit... Pourd in some Flowering nutes... dunno how much.. loookd about right  

Going to buy 100 litres earth, 40 pots.. 15x15cm... New ventilation for second light.... Cables to connect light with ballast.

-


Check pics


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Clone Bay

-

Think ya can see what they are T = Trainwreck.. the ones that look the worst... fucking shit.. oh well ... they will still live 

all other 72 Clones are doing well except the trainwreck wich are the other 12.. so thats 84 clones.... 

You can see new growth evrywhere on the clones..  Good batch...


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Veg Area

Tallest is El Nino

Top left is Trainwreck smaller one.. bout 2 weeks old
Top Bottom is Big Bang - Bout 2 weeks old.. same age as trainwreck " Smaller one "

Other smaller ones are Maple Leaf i saved  hahaha.... 

Will be used for the 400w 12/12 Tent.


----------



## mr west (Jul 31, 2009)

All looking lovely D


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> Check out this  !!!!!
> 
> I took a shower, 16 minutes i returnd and turnd of cam
> 
> ...



Way cool... beautiful living creatures. I may do this soon with my laptop built in CAM if I can find some software. Will have to turn off the fan though so will have to do it on a cool day.


----------



## lowryder666 (Jul 31, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 24 Flowering
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget your Hesi phosphorous+


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

mr west said:


> All looking lovely D


 !!!! Thanks m8



lowryder666 said:


> Way cool... beautiful living creatures. I may do this soon with my laptop built in CAM if I can find some software. Will have to turn off the fan though so will have to do it on a cool day.


I just put it on a chair.. had a shower.. if id let it full temp with sound you would hear me singing awfully 




lowryder666 said:


> Don't forget your Hesi phosphorous+


 Nope i wont


-


Just had to water plant in the dark... haha well i opend the box in the dark.. did a temp run.. pump pump... spray spray...  Close.. think it took me 2 minutes... max....

I was amazed how good they've grown.. great pics on there way guys !

the smallest one looks realy nice now.. its gona be a 10gramer ;D 


-

have a great evening guys.


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got some spare time... 

have a nice friday, dont drink to much  dont take any other shit 



*day 25 Flowering *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

and I kept going and checking your old grow..... wondering if you fell off the face of the earth...... and all of a sudden I realize....... DWR's signature is different........ sorry it took so long...... but Im here for the ride........ and Im glad were in this bad ass grow box strapped in for the storm of buds that will rain down at the end.....

+ Rep m8 ........

TLD


----------



## DWR (Jul 31, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> and I kept going and checking your old grow..... wondering if you fell off the face of the earth...... and all of a sudden I realize....... DWR's signature is different........ sorry it took so long...... but Im here for the ride........ and Im glad were in this bad ass grow box strapped in for the storm of buds that will rain down at the end.....
> 
> + Rep m8 ........
> 
> TLD



lol.......... well your here now  nice to have you on board... 

yap im down for a stormy hail of bud  

sure you'll get yours... your grow is looking fantastic m8


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks....

finally got that shit together... and more


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> thanks....
> 
> finally got that shit together... and more



your girl got time for me ??????? cheers....


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2009)

Clone Bay

-

Think ya can see what they are T = Trainwreck.. the ones that look the worst... fucking shit.. oh well ... they will still live 

all other 72 Clones are doing well except the trainwreck wich are the other 12.. so thats 84 clones.... 

You can see new growth evrywhere on the clones..  Good batch... 
Attached Thumbnails     


Veg Area

Tallest is El Nino

Top left is Trainwreck smaller one.. bout 2 weeks old
Top Bottom is Big Bang - Bout 2 weeks old.. same age as trainwreck " Smaller one "

Other smaller ones are Maple Leaf i saved  hahaha.... 

Will be used for the 400w 12/12 Tent.






Attached Thumbnails


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

LOL..... I was just talking about including Trainwreck in my next indoor and doing a special SOG SCROG style for them......... don't have the strain though...... yours are looking healthy as hell  ......... and possibly on the girl cit.......... pm me sometime....


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> LOL..... I was just talking about including Trainwreck in my next indoor and doing a special SOG SCROG style for them......... don't have the strain though...... yours are looking healthy as hell  ......... and possibly on the girl cit.......... pm me sometime....


cool will do....


----------



## DWR (Aug 1, 2009)

day 26 Flowering

-

fed with 15ml pk13/14 same here 5 litres... maybe a bit to much dont care
fed with 30ml of bloom per 5 litres
2 drops of super vit..  
emm nothing else.. 

-


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

Good regime! they should soak up that tiny bit of extra water


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

thnx loaded, the pots were dry.. no extra water for these girls.. i feed 20 girls with 5 litres of water evry day 

going to buy a 20 litre pump system, with 40 drop system things.. you know what i mean ?

Will just pump the water from outside and let it pour in to each pot.... i can also twist the holes cloes so that pots with more water dont get waterd at that time.


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2009)

250ml per plant per day, lol I give my gals a liter each most days lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> 250ml per plant per day, lol I give my gals a liter each most days lol



 yup ... sometimes i dont even fill the thing up to the top.. so maybe 4.5 litres.. wich would be 200ml  

loooool !

not allot if ya think about it  shit... might have to gear up


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL... yeah, I know exactly what you mean, there is about 100 ft of drip irrigation sitting up in the greenhouse reasy to be used ...... it works really well, slow and constant


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> LOL... yeah, I know exactly what you mean, there is about 100 ft of drip irrigation sitting up in the greenhouse reasy to be used ...... it works really well, slow and constant


good to hear that, makes me even happier that im buying it


----------



## DWR (Aug 2, 2009)

day 27 Flowering

-

 excellent growth over night.. buds have goten bigger !!!!!!

ahhhhhhhh  

fed with the same amount again

ph was 6.34


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

mmmmmm yummmy.......


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 2, 2009)

they're looking great!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 3, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> mmmmmm yummmy.......



thnx allot 



ivydupree said:


> they're looking great!!


 thnx


----------



## DWR (Aug 3, 2009)

day 27 - Week 4 Hit...

Pumping up pk 13/14 to 20ml or something like that..

-


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2009)

i thought u was spozed to give pk 3 weeeks before harvest???


----------



## DWR (Aug 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> i thought u was spozed to give pk 3 weeeks before harvest???



no... it says start week 4.... wich was this week.. this week is week 5 basicly... see i see it like this m8

0 -7 week 1
7-14 week 2
14-21 week 3
21-28 week 4

so yeah i guess i did it right, it says on the bottle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahahah that old chestnut again lol we must get a different bottle in the uk westy cos mine deffo dont say feed em that much, but i do like. 15ml per 2 L usually for about a week at the 7th week?!

any chance you could take a pic of the feeding shedule DWR? 

babies are plumping up nicely too btw!


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah i must have a micky bottle lol, least this ones in english my coco nutes are all in dutch lmao herdegerdy


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

heres the back of my bottle


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

yeah thats the same crack as mine


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

i've got hesi guys  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

dude wtf does leave nutrients for 3-6 days ?

u have to let it in there for that long b4 you can water.. sucks


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah that old chestnut again lol we must get a different bottle in the uk westy cos mine deffo dont say feed em that much, but i do like. 15ml per 2 L usually for about a week at the 7th week?!
> 
> any chance you could take a pic of the feeding shedule DWR?
> 
> babies are plumping up nicely too btw!


yeah here it is :


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

I use coco pk13/14... just cuz it has more of it in there... better for me plants


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

woah cheers DWR i see its the HESI guide i get it now lol 


god knows why it says leave for 3-6 days?!?!? if its liquid surely you just need to mix it up good n proper?


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah cheers DWR i see its the HESI guide i get it now lol
> 
> 
> god knows why it says leave for 3-6 days?!?!? if its liquid surely you just need to mix it up good n proper?



i would of thought so.

-

heres my pk 13/14 bottle 

its for coco, but i use earth... as said more stuff in there for the same price.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahah ive been finishing two plants in soil with coco nutes for nearly 10 weeks now n they havent complained at all! good work DWR

think you'll make the switch to coco? it has its pro's n cons, its great for plants but shite if you run out you cant just nip to the garden center n pick a bag up...


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah ive been finishing two plants in soil with coco nutes for nearly 10 weeks now n they havent complained at all! good work DWR
> 
> think you'll make the switch to coco? it has its pro's n cons, its great for plants but shite if you run out you cant just nip to the garden center n pick a bag up...



heh, the garden centers sell shit soil.. i only buy plagroon wich dont sell at any local garden store.. only hydro stores and such  u know wich ones 

-

I dunno, coco... Guess its a good product. Just got comfortable with my soil  

I am using coco for the clones... had a slab from a year ago..  

listen, if you can give me some Pros of the product.. and then compare to soil i might just buy it for flowering.. but i dont know.. i realy dont know.. 

just seems weird... plants should grow in soil


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Bump these pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

hahaha yeah i hear that i only just made the switch to coco myself i'd just gotten used to soil but really there's not much to it. you cant really overwater it cos the stuffs looser than soil so it gets more air to the roots which in turn makes the plants roots grow fast and the plant bigger quicker. 

it was reading peoples grows on RIU that made me switch i was looking at coco grows and thinking they look a lot better and have huge yeilds but theres a lot of other factors involved obviously. coco is like hydro soil if that makes sense lol

the flush time on coco is a lot shorter too 3-4 days n your golden.


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

you can reuse the coco aswell or not ?

-

might buy myself some coco tomorrow then 

hehe....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

well i haven't actually re used any myself yet (im that new to it) but apparently you can yeah


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well i haven't actually re used any myself yet (im that new to it) but apparently you can yeah



k, cool.... 

will do it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

before you jump in with both feet, you will need coco specific nutes if your not using organic already just thought id mention it! lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> before you jump in with both feet, you will need coco specific nutes if your not using organic already just thought id mention it! lol



mhmm...  allready got coco nutes pk 13/14.. have to buy the rest.. we will see what the other guys say 

Ohh and i just gave away 48 clones....  god damn.... NOW I FEEL YOU MR. WEST 

awww my babys are going away 

sniff sniff.... last pic of em 








These are 6 Maple leaf.. small ones.. the top left is trainwreck below it is big bang... next to it the biger plant is el nino...

Will be cutting el nino in about 3 weeks for the next round when i harvest other.....  then i'll be cutting trainwreck for the next grow in 2 months... 

give some big bang away on request.. and also some el ninos....







Farewell Haze & AMS .. my clones the haze... special ones... are so great...  lol... but i dont want to grow these anymore.. allready got a mother plant of the haze outside.. will pull her in tonight and show you pics of all my veg plants.. and flowering 

cheers...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

hey don...lol...is that the Green Monster in ur pic? he looks mad


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2009)

circle of love DWR if you love something and let it go and it comes back to you ahahahahaahh 

hey simply baked i just knocked it up for the https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/220855-bud-face-thread.html


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> circle of love DWR if you love something and let it go and it comes back to you ahahahahaahh
> 
> hey simply baked i just knocked it up for the https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/220855-bud-face-thread.html



lol that thread is great....lmfao im still laughin


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

giving clones away???
Where do I get in line??

Yeppers, you can reuse the coco, give it a steam clean first


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

Could U spare a couple Trainwreck Seeds?


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2009)

heres a pic of my roots on my psychosis in coco. I was amazed by them so much i bought 3 bags of it, canna coco pro+kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Could U spare a couple Trainwreck Seeds?



no..  

sorry... buy em... 

hahaha  PEACE YO  I got haze seeds .... but dont send to users i dont realy know at all...  maybe in future.... 



mr west said:


> heres a pic of my roots on my psychosis in coco. I was amazed by them so much i bought 3 bags of it, canna coco pro+kiss-asskiss-asskiss-ass


Shit, you were happy with it... guess i'll get it aswelll  !!!!!!

roots look crazy  good stuff m8


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

day 29 Flowering

-

 nearly half way there....


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 4, 2009)

lol thats coo


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the quality pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2009)

really filling out now DWR! n yeah the roots are soooo much healthier looking in coco its weird


----------



## DWR (Aug 5, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lol thats coo


...... coo  



theloadeddragon said:


> Thanks for the quality pics


pleasure.. got a 24 min vid i am gona cut again down to 24 secs..

speed it up.... make .gif post it..

 cheers m8 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> really filling out now DWR! n yeah the roots are soooo much healthier looking in coco its weird


Thnx m8, roots do look whiter than mine tbh. heh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

those pic vid cut down thingies are cool as fook DWR you should do a full grown start to finish, but i imagine it would be quite a hassle?


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those pic vid cut down thingies are cool as fook DWR you should do a full grown start to finish, but i imagine it would be quite a hassle?



not if ya have a cam that you can stick in ya grow room + the hps light would be to strong for a cheap 300 dollars cam for this type of work. im guessing you'll need an excellent cam.. maybe 500 dollars worth.

crazy....  wouldnt be quality... would be more like a overglowd pic.

I have pics of evry day.. some are taken in the same position or near same ..

this way i can do it  

just got to sort out the pics at the end... 

2 hours work  



heres the one from yesterday... you can see the shadow of the house slowly going on the plants 

was a bit windy.. so pics are all over the place.. cam wouldnt stand still... gota to find a better stand.









sorry for bad shifting movements... as you can see even my bambus was getting bent by the wind... 

u love the shadow moving along !!!! I find it more amazing than the plant 

remember only 25 minutes.. and the shade went that fast.... the sun is moving very fast !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or is the earth.. ?its the earth...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

kool man kinda mesmerising, two hours work is not too bad i guess especially with a good supply of green to keep you company...


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

day 30 Flowering 

-
Havnt been able to go to the shops yet, think i wont make it till monday wich sucks.... i realy need a a new fan or whatever they're called... gona get myself the 400 one.... 

So : Get 70 litres of coco... should i mix with soil ? ???? 

I am not buying the automatic watering system, cuz if i do it by hand i can achieve better results.... well not that i have tryd the automatic watering system, i can just tell by other peoples grows... they become lazy and so does the final harvest.. 

i have love for my plants, individually each one will be lookd at, studyd  and yeah loved afterwards.

so, saves me a bit of money.

need to buy phosophorus... need to buy the coco products for the veg & bloom.... need to rethink this coco business.... realy do..

i dont think i'll buy coco now that i am thinking of it, not my thing... + i have earth on one side and then coco on the other... no.. cant be bothrd with all that shit... realy cant.


so yeah :

ok :

new list :


100 Litres Soil. Bat Mix.
1x Bloom Nutes for Soil again, used the whole bottle so fast... :S
1x Phosphorus
1x TNT 

i am thinking of getting the 10x T5 lamps for 160 dollars for veg... !

250w of t5's... pretty cool shit if you ask me.... + hardly any heat  wich is just lovely... cuz then i wouldnt need a strong fan.. wich i have .. 160cfm.. other one for 600w's are 380 cfm.. buying new fan 400cfm.

2 fans for 1200w - Should be cool a ice 

-

What else do i want ?


-

Ohh yeah, i need to buy the power cables for the other 600w .... 



Relist :

100 Litres Soil. Bat Mix.
1x Bloom Nutes for Soil again, used the whole bottle so fast... :S
1x Phosphorus
1x TNT 
250W - 5 t5's.. look like 10.... cuz there curved at the end... looks good.
1 New fan. 
Cable supplys.

Black Tape

New Cloning box... long one.

500 Jiffy cubes.

-


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man kinda mesmerising, two hours work is not too bad i guess especially with a good supply of green to keep you company...


 no its not that bad... searching for pics takes about 20 mins... rolling the joint 3 minutes.. smoking it and relax a bit.. 30 minutes...

Open programm to make .gifs -

then just have fun with 60 pics... 

heh, watch it..

Oh fuck i allready know it aint going to work on rius servers

he has a limit of mb you can upload per file if not it automaticly.. just makes the first pic .gif.. lol rofl !

-

have to upload to some other place.. you know any hosts that do unlimited with .gif support ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah ive had similar probs with certain avis cos of that, must be somewhere that will host it for you on this old tinterweb somewhere....


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

*2x Industrial Plant - Feminised*





*5x Critical Mass - Regular*





*3x Ata Tundra -...Regular*


-

gona try these babys... they sound pretty good....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

hey DWR 

yeah the coco thing is all or nothing like n having soil and coco will just end up being a pain in the ass. sounds like a hell of a shopping list, new beans as well?!?! i've seen great things of critical mass dont know the other one sounds commercial tho hahahah

not sure about the unlimited gif upload Q not done it before....


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey DWR
> 
> yeah the coco thing is all or nothing like n having soil and coco will just end up being a pain in the ass. sounds like a hell of a shopping list, new beans as well?!?! i've seen great things of critical mass dont know the other one sounds commercial tho hahahah
> 
> not sure about the unlimited gif upload Q not done it before....



ok, im staying with my soil.... 

Guess it wont work with the .gif, unless it somehow in future gets changed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2009)

not like your getting poor results with soil is it mate!! haha


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> not like your getting poor results with soil is it mate!! haha



no not realy  

last grow easyly would of harvest 700g's.... 1000w... 

had like 480 or so cant remember.. was allot.. but i harvest 1 plant each day for 14 days from week 7 - week 9.... i cant say how much it would of been... i had like 32 plants or so... -14 = 18 plants harvested me my result.. would of been more.. but didnt have any cash for weed....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 30 Flowering
> 
> -
> Havnt been able to go to the shops yet, think i wont make it till monday wich sucks.... i realy need a a new fan or whatever they're called... gona get myself the 400 one....
> ...


 
each plant is as individual as a person..... thats why they are my ladies, my babies ........ hell yeah, check that out....... stay organic buddy, trust me! I will use coco again..... but there are some things that I am looking at trying first..... and my best results have always been from soil, organic soil at that.
Those strains look very frosty and tasty..... I hope you get tons of those beautiful nugs to fill up your drying lines . I look forward to watching the grow develop. Keepin it real bro 



TLD


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 6, 2009)

damn they look nice homie


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> each plant is as individual as a person..... thats why they are my ladies, my babies ........ hell yeah, check that out....... stay organic buddy, trust me! I will use coco again..... but there are some things that I am looking at trying first..... and my best results have always been from soil, organic soil at that.
> Those strains look very frosty and tasty..... I hope you get tons of those beautiful nugs to fill up your drying lines . I look forward to watching the grow develop. Keepin it real bro
> 
> 
> ...


 yup m8, is plagron soil organic ?  

hah. lol im so noob ..




SimplyBaked said:


> damn they look nice homie


cheers


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

day 31

-

added 6 more plants... MAPLE LEAF Flowering Period.. 7 Weeks... 

10 more will be added tomorrow or in 2 days.

need to buy the stuff to put em in, havnt got any soil left :S 

scraped the last up.










6 new girls.... want them to stretch a bit... hopefully i can achieve this with no lights on that side


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

those babies are going strait into flower??


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 6, 2009)

SnowWhite, on board....looking real nice dude!


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> those babies are going strait into flower??



as allways m8... 

look at day 1.... the clones hardly had roots and i put em in to flower  ! ha


----------



## DWR (Aug 6, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> SnowWhite, on board....looking real nice dude!



cool  


nice to have ya here


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

DWR said:


> as allways m8...
> 
> look at day 1.... the clones hardly had roots and i put em in to flower  ! ha


how is that working out for you watt/gram wise?


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> how is that working out for you watt/gram wise?



0.7 Gramm per Watt would be appreciated actually.... 

evrything under is a disapointment ......


----------



## DWR (Aug 7, 2009)

Day 32 -

lost over 100 plants.... 

due to some legal action  

-

my new dog....  well not yet... hope to be new dog of mine last pic 

she's so mellow she just looks as the fly like hello mister fly.. check pic 

hah... cutie ^^


----------



## heftamga (Aug 7, 2009)

looking good DWR.
hey & love the dog. do i see little puppies there in the future, or am i 2 stoned right now?


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2009)

'Lost over 100 plants....'
??? which plants D?


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

heftamga said:


> looking good DWR.
> hey & love the dog. do i see little puppies there in the future, or am i 2 stoned right now?


Way to expensive + the dog thats living here with me atm. is a multiple winner of many Cups. + Her family is just excellent breeds ! 

It would cost us to much to do evrything needed for the puppys.

Would cost like 12000 Bucks to have babys... but you can sell the puppys for 5 grand  Only cuz of the history... I even have a book of her mother and father

aso.. back to 1900 



mr west said:


> 'Lost over 100 plants....'
> ??? which plants D?



clones...... 50 of em..... 20 new plants for flowering... 5 new plants in flowering.. and 2 Plants 32 days in flowering.


10 Haze plants new growing, I nearly killed the el nino but she looks just to good, so i kept her.

About a hundred.. prob not 100, but its well over 80 plants i chucked yesterday ! 

totally shit... I will have to move my outdoor plants indoor now, i allready have an idea.. 

pics later on guys....


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

ah it sucks wen u lose plants, i lost 5 clones the other day


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> ah it sucks wen u lose plants, i lost 5 clones the other day



 well the police came round m8... i didnt have any other choice other than to clean my house out  

all clones gone.. cant risk being lookd at as a huge dealer  

made a thread about it, half of em dont believe me.... but who gives a fuck, i mean why would i just kill 80+ plants ?

yeah.. cuz im stupid ...  lol jk i aint stupid, they realy came round  ROFL !

Dude, i was sweating buckets while cleaning evrything out, was like fuck please dont come round now while im doing this shit 

cheers 

-

What do you think of using my outdoor plants... and SCROG THEM ?  ???? GOOD IDEA HUH ? 

600W - Going to buy new stuff today 


hehehehehe yeah


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

what lights u burning at min? You gotta link to this thread? Im intreagued(spl)


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

cheers mate nice one lol.


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> what lights u burning at min? You gotta link to this thread? Im intreagued(spl)


600W only now, had the 400w veg tent up, but all plants are dead :S

just purchased some new stuff....  pics later


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> cheers mate nice one lol.



heh thnx for the rep


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

Jo Jooooooo, so since i had to kill 80+ plants... 

i am throwing away the 400 Tent... No more vegn for atleast a month, + i will buy the 80x80x160 box.... i need a bit more space.

listen anyone wana buy the 60x60x140 box off me ? 40 bucks and its yours. Or anyone got something up for trade ?

seeds against box ? lol ..... shit... 



-

300 Cloning things.. cant remember the names.. 

-

tnt veg - thinking of it now i dont have a veg tent.. so why the fuck did i even buy this stuff ??? sometimes i smoke to much  

i even walked out with pk13/14 instead of the power zyme, then i realized what is this shit ?

ahh man, so stoned.

anyways...

got bloom nutes again, i used a whole bottle in 32 days  doesnt it say 1 litre = 1000 litres of water

i calculate max : 30x10 = 300.... i think i realy gave them tooo much .. but i cant see any problems on the plants... 

anyways i got new bottle..

power zymte... so now i've got the whole collection.. no one can tell me i will harvest more now.. cuz im doing it max... i want to see if it realy does help.. cuz i never realy used allot of nutes... didnt see the point.. trying it out now as you can see. 1 bottle 32 days.. gone... pathetic.





last pic is the growbox... anyone want it.. ?


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2009)

so did u chuck out the 4 week bud? or stash it to dry it?


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

mr west said:


> so did u chuck out the 4 week bud? or stash it to dry it?




emmmm its in the bin outside, heheeeeee... i might just go and get it out cuz it might just still be growing  hahahah just imagin that fucking hell some decent bud in 2 weeks if it survives  



rubish men all stoned hahaha  like dude... fuck this rubish shit... lets smoke a fucking fati ^^


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

day 33 Flowering :

-

Kind of sad i had to move em yesterday... looks diffrent now ... oh well.. buds are still coming along nicely !

 gave em there first taste of power zympte stuff...


----------



## DWR (Aug 8, 2009)

hmmm didnt upload pics


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

they look like they gonna be fine to me lol, almost like nothing had happend lol. nice one D good save.>>>>>>>>>>> have some cheese to calm dowm lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> they look like they gonna be fine to me lol, almost like nothing had happend lol. nice one D good save.>>>>>>>>>>> have some cheese to calm dowm lol



yeah....  

shit.......  thnx for the cheese, just smoke some yesterday 

m8 of mine harvested, just got 240 gramms of some maple leaf 

yihaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2009)

day 34 Vegi outdoor... brining all indoor, hooking up the second 600w tonight... gona flower them .... first clone, then i will bend all down... SCROG .. ?

yeah.. i think so.. so basicly i'll be doing that.

-

Check shoe. the plants size have increased majorly !  








Cheers  im off to do some work  

gona get my scissors ready, scalpel, Clone Gel, Cut 60 Block out x2 = 120 Blocks.. hope i can get 120 clones.


Ph Water down to 5.5 - drop of super vit - 12.5ml of tnt. on 5 litres... gona be doing a 300dl glass so thats = 5/12.5 = 2.5 per litres /10 = 0.25 x 3 = 0.75ml of tnt for 300dl water 

add some root complex prob 10ml.... 

k got evrything all i need to do is get evrything ready =)

peace


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2009)

day 35 Veg ! Cloning BAY !



Cloned 40 AMS - 20 Maple Leaf - 60 Haze strain...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

lookin good man...ur gonna have plenty of great smoke homie...ive gotta try that Maple Leaf i always hear good review on it


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lookin good man...ur gonna have plenty of great smoke homie...ive gotta try that Maple Leaf i always hear good review on it



yeah its a descent strain ....... its a clone from a clone ... mother... clones  

haha.. lol, was sorted out by some guys... supposed to be the best pheno they had... so yeah.

never disapointed... check pic 1 for the 240g's just got from my m8 as a present... dunno why he packd them in grips 100 gramms.. but i dont care.. carefull smoking.. 1 bag per day    !!! 


-

Pic aint that good, cant be bothrd to pour it all out...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

damn thas waddup...he just gave it to u? must be ya homie..but yeh plants lookin nice as shit to man..

smoke one for me


----------



## mr west (Aug 9, 2009)

soo jelous of ya gift lol i wish my mates were as generous lol.


----------



## DWR (Aug 9, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn thas waddup...he just gave it to u? must be ya homie..but yeh plants lookin nice as shit to man..
> 
> smoke one for me



yeah i was like DAS WADDUP aswell  

just gave it to me, he's got another 300g's on his side for me.. incase i go empty in the next 4 weeks till harvest... gota respect that.




mr west said:


> soo jelous of ya gift lol i wish my mates were as generous lol.



 Hah.......... no need to be  

want some  ? hahaaaaaaa


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 9, 2009)

yeh man u got some good friends


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

AMS









Haze


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> AMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man your haze look beautiful...doesnt it take longer to flower than the other plants? Srry for askin but what HAze is it? Original Haze?


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Man your haze look beautiful...doesnt it take longer to flower than the other plants? Srry for askin but what HAze is it? Original Haze?



dunno what kind of haze it is tbh. its a strain created by some guy from holland ... was blessed with a couple of hundred seeds of this strain.


I have only planted 10 myself, kept 1 as mother cloned... flowerd... made more clones.. gave them to ppl that liked the smoke.. 

I did 9 weeks with the haze...

i have other journals you can check out.....


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

day 35 Flowering

-

Im loving the growth of the buds, i must admit i do feel that the buds size are bigger than before.. and are coming faster.. lovely stuff.. the calaxys are allready swollen... well they seem to be very fat.. its nice 

just an observation... feel good.


Peace !


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey DWR!

How big are your calyxes? Wondering how big they get. I got my first good bud shot. You have to see the hi-res version and look at the full-sized image. Quite a few tryches now and still 3 weeks to go. I'm really hoping the colas will fill in more to cover all the gaps. No idea how it's gonna go. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a good yield. I've found growing my Lowryder to be a really obsessive exercise - maybe too much at times. Always thinking if I've done anything wrong and looking at it constantly.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207308-lowryder2-journal-germany.html



Your Haze looks great - whoopee for Hesi. Have you tried anything other than Hesi? If so how did it compare?


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Aug 10, 2009)

looks amazing DWR buds are fillin in nice!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

got all set back up .... glad for yah... Lookin great, you lucky dog....


----------



## DWR (Aug 10, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Hey DWR!
> 
> How big are your calyxes? Wondering how big they get. I got my first good bud shot. You have to see the hi-res version and look at the full-sized image. Quite a few tryches now and still 3 weeks to go. I'm really hoping the colas will fill in more to cover all the gaps. No idea how it's gonna go. Just keeping my fingers crossed for a good yield. I've found growing my Lowryder to be a really obsessive exercise - maybe too much at times. Always thinking if I've done anything wrong and looking at it constantly.
> 
> ...


the calaxys just look more swollen that othe times, or it might just be that i havnt seen a bud in about a month growing 

-

tryd house & garden.. What can i say, i yielde great with them .... but i also had an adjust a wing reflector so i dont know..

h&g just has allot of products you can choose.. and each has its purpose... if your looking for a deeper insight maybe H&G would be cool to check out .. but im fine with hesi.. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> looks amazing DWR buds are fillin in nice!



thnx




theloadeddragon said:


> got all set back up .... glad for yah... Lookin great, you lucky dog....


 yup all running, was a mater of 3 hours after they came.. and half was running... 

i totally swapd the fan and the bulb cable... and i plug in the fan to the timer and the bulb to the no timer.. :S 

haha thnx god i realized it 3 hours after the lights were supposed to go off.. jesus christ.. and the cool thing was that the room wasnt even hot.

guess i got lucky twice !!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

day 36 Flowering - 5 weeks hit yesterday....


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 12, 2009)

damn...pic number 2 looks frosty


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn...pic number 2 looks frosty



thnx man


----------



## Mammath (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah lookin great mate.
Those long healthy stigma are a sure sign of great buds to come.


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah lookin great mate.
> Those long healthy stigma are a sure sign of great buds to come.



what does stigma mean in this context ?


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

DAY 37

This message is to short..


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 12, 2009)

Stigma refers to the female hairs. In roses the hairs have have a bulb on the end. This bulb attracts the pollen to seed the plant. For cannabis they're just hairs and can receive pollen and pollinate. When the hairs turn dark they are no longer capable of pollinating the calyx (which contains the ovary). I think the pollen grain sprouts and grows down to the ovary to fertilize or it just gets dragged down to the ovary by the side hairs, not sure which. Anyway... isn't nature wonderful?


----------



## DWR (Aug 12, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Stigma refers to the female hairs. In roses the hairs have have a bulb on the end. This bulb attracts the pollen to seed the plant. For cannabis they're just hairs and can receive pollen and pollinate. When the hairs turn dark they are no longer capable of pollinating the calyx (which contains the ovary). I think the pollen grain sprouts and grows down to the ovary to fertilize or it just gets dragged down to the ovary by the side hairs, not sure which. Anyway... isn't nature wonderful?



word...... it truely is... it sure is.


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

thats kinda wot i would say if u take out the intresting and informative stuff lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats kinda wot i would say if u take out the intresting and informative stuff lol


??? huh ??? what


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

Jock Horror is a female !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2009)

congrats mate, doing the happy dance for ya as i type lol


----------



## chronic.the.hedge.hog (Aug 13, 2009)

amazing garden man, i'm definitely subscribing to this journal.


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

mr west said:


> congrats mate, doing the happy dance for ya as i type lol



lol, im not that happy takes 9-11 weeks to flower... to long for me.. theres no point. if i had the time to spare and have fun maybe.. think i will leave her outdoors... no point for indoors.. to long.... way to long. :S

But i cant wait to harvest her outdoor  So today is day 1 Flowering i guess..... Outdoor.... cuz i dont know when 12/12 happnd...  think it was about 5 days ago the plant started to zig zag at the top...  

so day 6 flowering lets say... another 9 weeks to go.




chronic.the.hedge.hog said:


> amazing garden man, i'm definitely subscribing to this journal.



 cheers man........


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

Orderd another few seeds 

1x Jungle Wreck - Regular for £2.22 each

1x Afghan Kush x Skunk - Feminised for £6.18 each
1x Mazar x White Rhino - Feminised for £8.53 each
1x Afghan Kush x Yumbolt - Feminised for £8.53 each


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 13, 2009)

Never heard of Jungle Wreck...hows it smoke? and where did u order from?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 13, 2009)

got some beans meself ....

That is a very nice variety......

Do any breeding yourself?


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> got some beans meself ....
> 
> That is a very nice variety......
> 
> Do any breeding yourself?


not yet, got a haze plant ready and stable... looking for a father..... 

cheers... what did ya get ?


----------



## DWR (Aug 13, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Never heard of Jungle Wreck...hows it smoke? and where did u order from?



www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk

just came in new.. so i purchased before they were sold out.. or get sold out


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2009)

day 39 Flowering

-


.................. bla bla.......


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 14, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm......DELICIOSO


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

yes very nice! Whats your humidity like?


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> mmmmmmmmm......DELICIOSO


thnx m8




theloadeddragon said:


> yes very nice! Whats your humidity like?



very low, around 30-35

depends.. when lights are bruning its higher...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

hopefully stays below 45% ..... I was just checking out a tent just like that yesterday, thats why I asked, they seem to hold humidity a lot.


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hopefully stays below 45% ..... I was just checking out a tent just like that yesterday, thats why I asked, they seem to hold humidity a lot.


nope just fine here.....  Just leave the fan on 24/7


----------



## DWR (Aug 14, 2009)

day 40 Flowering

-

Starting to get bigger... say another 3 weeks for all of em.... and cut cut time... !


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2009)

any sign of the police coming back? Its a long time 3 weeks if you got that hanging over ur head.


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> any sign of the police coming back? Its a long time 3 weeks if you got that hanging over ur head.


No m8, there never coming back again........ never ever... unless something happens again or i beat the shit out of someone  

then yeah...


----------



## mr west (Aug 15, 2009)

coolio mate.


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2009)

mr west said:


> coolio mate.


... yup .....


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2009)

day 7 clones...

-

all going good, maybe another 2 days and they will be filld with roots.

Allready have got small tiny roots on them.. these will grow to bigger roots  

haha.. yeah yeah...


----------



## DWR (Aug 15, 2009)

day 41 Flowering

-

Slowly coming along nicely..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks real nice bro...

WOOT WOOT...


----------



## DWR (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Looks real nice bro...
> 
> WOOT WOOT...




thnx m8


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

day 42 Flowering - crappy pics forgot to put down the brightness can hardly see anything.

-

Week 6 hit, another 3 weeks then its chop chop.

in 4 days i will be putting up the other lights in the growbox.

Might even just build out the room finally.... kind of jumping around what should I do.... cuz well basicly, i had a bad feeling something was going to happen.. wich did, think im in the greenzone now... so building a long lasting project will do just fine now.


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 17, 2009)

looking good dwr


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> looking good dwr



 EY JO JO CALI !!!!!!!!  

-

Just received a gift from a m8 

cheers jo  







germinating tonight..

Hopefully the other orderd seeds from pickandmixseeds.co.uk will come by next week


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

day 43 Flowering


-

coming along nicely now ! Going to start getting huge now just like the last batch did !




Loads of pics...  yay !!!!!!  

Im loving the ams... she's sexy sexy !

gona grow another 40 of her this next batch.. 

 some maple leaf aswell....



New strains coming in 5 weeks- well thats when they will be clonable..

Lemon Skunk, Great White Shark, White Rhino, Cheese  MR. west...  this time they will grow ! ffs !  !

and trainwreck wich i allready have 3 plants now, well 2 with this seeds it 3 ...

-

Resin Production is starting to be a good site


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

damn.... lucky.....  .... looking good though.... 3 more weeks eh? Sounds good! Wish I could be there to help yah trim ..... lol..... even though I don't really enjoy trimming so much....lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> damn.... lucky.....  .... looking good though.... 3 more weeks eh? Sounds good! Wish I could be there to help yah trim ..... lol..... even though I don't really enjoy trimming so much....lol



haha i bet you would love it here 

-

very peacefull...  + i could get the mashine from my m8 so we could smoke some hash in that time...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> haha i bet you would love it here
> 
> -
> 
> very peacefull...  + i could get the mashine from my m8 so we could smoke some hash in that time...


Hell Yeah! Gives me the perfect excuse to make some oil to bring with


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Hell Yeah! Gives me the perfect excuse to make some oil to bring with




Hahaaaaaa sure thing my man !  


or you could make some  yeah..... i suckd at it.. used 30g's got 1 out of it, was disapointed.. should of just smoked it.

im sure you can do better


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> Hahaaaaaa sure thing my man !
> 
> 
> or you could make some  yeah..... i suckd at it.. used 30g's got 1 out of it, was disapointed.. should of just smoked it.
> ...


done it many many times. I use trim... get about a 1/2 oz per qp of trim (using ethanol). No buds, I do just smoke the buds,  for now Im just looking at yours watering at the mouth


----------



## DWR (Aug 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> done it many many times. I use trim... get about a 1/2 oz per qp of trim (using ethanol). No buds, I do just smoke the buds,  for now Im just looking at yours watering at the mouth



heh thnx


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

day 44 Flowering

-

Loads of growth evrywhere...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

The explosive growth will continue for the next couple days to a week, then they will fatten up and suck in


----------



## heftamga (Aug 18, 2009)

sweet m8. see you got some trainwreck in there 2. 
that's some gr8 stuff, i grow a couple of them on vege.
you'll have a nice bush of danky buds in near future my friend.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

trainwreck is another strain you've got that I want


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> The explosive growth will continue for the next couple days to a week, then they will fatten up and suck in



yeah they start around now.



heftamga said:


> sweet m8. see you got some trainwreck in there 2.
> that's some gr8 stuff, i grow a couple of them on vege.
> you'll have a nice bush of danky buds in near future my friend.


 Yeah man cant wait ! 



theloadeddragon said:


> trainwreck is another strain you've got that I want



got 2 nice ones and 1 outdoor mutant..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Mutants are the FUnnest!


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Mutants are the FUnnest!



well in marvel comics yeah 

but this one right here n**a.  this shit right here n**ga..

its a bit of a real freak ..  ill post some pics, you wont like it..


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

great stuff D mate, starting to look like something now. Bet ur glad u pulled em out the bin aint ya lol?


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> great stuff D mate, starting to look like something now. Bet ur glad u pulled em out the bin aint ya lol?



the ones in the bin are gone forever... 

yeah starting to form...


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

i thought u rescued some plants out the bin D?


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> i thought u rescued some plants out the bin D?



nope....... think you got confused maybe 

i only got 18 left, 2 are gone


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2009)

i thought all ur budding plants got binned wen u dismanteld the tent, im a stoner so u must forgive my cheap japonese memory unit lol.


----------



## DWR (Aug 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> i thought all ur budding plants got binned wen u dismanteld the tent, im a stoner so u must forgive my cheap japonese memory unit lol.



LMFAOOOOO !!!!!!!!! Nooooooooooooo i threw away clones..... and a few plants... all in all was about 80 plants...

but the flowering once i put at the top. your cheap japanese memory is excused  HJAHAHA loool good mr. west


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2009)

lol, good ol' boy lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

where's that mutant???


Im anticipating horror....

But I have some seen some crazy shit......


----------



## DWR (Aug 19, 2009)

Ohh damn, totally forgot the mutant pics  

will do tomorrow m8

-

Also when putting seeds in water when is the best time to put in cubes.. ? how long must the tail be ?

-

day 45 Flowering


Growth is going crazy.... !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 19, 2009)

1/2" for bes results


----------



## DWR (Aug 19, 2009)

3 weeks left...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 20, 2009)

damn...lol i bet u cant wait..cause I cant even wait lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn...lol i bet u cant wait..cause I cant even wait lol



 Well yeah i can wait, just harvested 130 plants with my m8.. im in no hurry at all... 2x600 1x400w .. 1600 W Grow-- we are hoping for 1100 gramms.



This grow here is just my small little grow  cant post pics of other stuff cuz my m8 wont allow me too.. he's like u can do what u want with yours but not mine... gona snap some anyways later on.. take my cam with me... tell him to bugger off and do some photoshooting. + i will be making hash tonight...  

so good times..

as for someone saying noob tent growers... cant remember what his name was but his an idiot...  hahah he aint got no clue...


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2009)

day 46 flowering

-

another week of feeding then its flushing time..

im not to happy with the smaller buds at the top, but there are bigger ones on that plants just stuck at the bottom..

It will kind of unfold just like my last grow...




-

Also added some veg pics of Trainwreck, Big Bang, El Nino, Haze.

Clones : Maple Leaf, AMS, Haze

Seeds : They all pop there shells with a white tail put em in jiffys... should be out in 2 days maximum. 

Strains that are seeds now :

Lemon Skunk, Cheese, Great White Shark, White Rhino, Trainwreck ( 3x now )

-

Pickandmix seeds co.uk

Paying them tomorrow, thought i paid them last week, did my weekly reports and couldnt find the bill for the seeds. Checkd bank, nothing went out..

Industrial Plant
Critical Mass
1x Jungle Wreck - Regular for £2.22 each
1x Afghan Kush x Skunk - Feminised for £6.18 each
1x Mazar x White Rhino - Feminised for £8.53 each
1x Afghan Kush x Yumbolt - Feminised for £8.53 each


Should be here in max 10 days I say.


----------



## rasclot (Aug 20, 2009)

lookin good dwr lovely


----------



## DWR (Aug 20, 2009)

rasclot said:


> lookin good dwr lovely



thnx very much m8


----------



## mr west (Aug 20, 2009)

hmmm nice D, late bloom is the best and hardest if ya unprepared lol. Quality mate.


----------



## jfgordon1 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking absolutely gorgeous, man. 

I take it that's how you pay the bills


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Looking absolutely gorgeous, man.
> 
> I take it that's how you pay the bills


and everything else for that matter...lol...lookin good dwr!

im green with envy


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 21, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Looking absolutely gorgeous, man.
> 
> I take it that's how you pay the bills


 
DWR Is a hard working man.... business......


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2009)

mr west said:


> hmmm nice D, late bloom is the best and hardest if ya unprepared lol. Quality mate.



cheers m8



jfgordon1 said:


> Looking absolutely gorgeous, man.
> 
> I take it that's how you pay the bills



nope.... thats how i smoke....  that much... i know im greedy 




SimplyBaked said:


> and everything else for that matter...lol...lookin good dwr!
> 
> im green with envy


thnx allot m8 




theloadeddragon said:


> DWR Is a hard working man.... business......


word.. cheers m8


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2009)

wow...so basically goin to DWR's house is like going to a coffee shoppe in Amsterdam....


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> wow...so basically goin to DWR's house is like going to a coffee shoppe in Amsterdam....



lol......... well yeah but no.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2009)

DWR said:


> lol......... well yeah but no.



....no coffee??


----------



## DWR (Aug 21, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> ....no coffee??


^^ no i have coffee


----------



## mr west (Aug 22, 2009)

the seats are more cumfy at D's gaff lol.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 22, 2009)

ahhhhh! thats what it is....well 420 celebration at D's Gaff this year!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

mr west said:


> the seats are more cumfy at D's gaff lol.



^^ rofl ........ 



SimplyBaked said:


> ahhhhh! thats what it is....well 420 celebration at D's Gaff this year!!!


Hell yeah  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

day 47 Flowering

-


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 22, 2009)

look at all those budsites...makes ur mouth water! or maybe its this Jock Horror...idk  but since its day 47, how much longer would you say u have? Ya kno if u put a bed in that room id pay rent to stay there


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> look at all those budsites...makes ur mouth water! or maybe its this Jock Horror...idk  but since its day 47, how much longer would you say u have? Ya kno if u put a bed in that room id pay rent to stay there



rofl.......... this is nothing 

i got other rooms that are way bigger.. have to sneak in there once alone to make some sneaky pics... most of the time the other m8s are there.. and they hate cameras... im kind of the black sheep out of em all... 

-

Nice smoke, jock horror... tryd that last time.. decent stuff..

-

How much u willing to pay rent....  ? ^^


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

Ohh and I will chop at week 9 or maybe 10 this time....  

I think i need to rethink what mr.west and fdd2blk were talking bout... when do you start to count flowering.. first pistil or 12/12..

if i went from first pistil i would be at week 6 maybe.. so another 3 weeks. So def. week 10.

+ I just put 20 clones in the dark !

-

The Seeds are coming along nicely !

2 have pop in to the air... 3 of em are going to pop this evening otherwise i will seriously get fucking angry !


-

Also made some hash......... For my special doobie to come....


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

day 48 flowering


Hash made from the isolater thing... i used the smalles i think.. im not sure i might of lost 5 gramms or more.. who cares... 


-

I say i have about 8 g's of hash....  Just need to ask fdd how much he used... 


 the other hash ball is wet, other one is dry.. made that yesterday


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 22, 2009)

your growing jock horror?


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 22, 2009)

those buds have 3 1/2 weeks left.... with a 12-14 day flush period IMO..... looking really good m8 keep it up


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> those buds have 3 1/2 weeks left.... with a 12-14 day flush period IMO..... looking really good m8 keep it up



yeah im thinking the same.......


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 22, 2009)

hey how is that ams looking?? can u show me a current picture of the ams?? i have some ams seeds and just curiouse on how she looks???


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

AMS bud.... got bigger ones...


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 22, 2009)

yum!!!!! thanks alot bro i canot wait to plant my seeds, i have ams and purple sour diesel,, your AmS looks real good


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> yum!!!!! thanks alot bro i canot wait to plant my seeds, i have ams and purple sour diesel,, your AmS looks real good



thnx m8....... 

could be betta...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 22, 2009)

? Purple Sour Diesel ? wow


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> ? Purple Sour Diesel ? wow



? where ....


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah and femenized , i got them and the ams seeds from a buddy of mine in cali , he said he got them from amsterdam , and they came in cool packaging


----------



## DWR (Aug 22, 2009)

aha.... lol


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 22, 2009)

wow...cant get to much better than that...u have good friends


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah he is an airplane mechanic and he flys them too, so he goes down thier alot, but i will start a thread of those seeds soon as i plant them.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 23, 2009)

yeh please do...sour d and pk....mmmmmmm! sour d is my all time personal fav..


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2009)

day 49 Flowering - 7 weeks hit.


-

http://www.pixilis.com/photos/52968/

http://www.pixilis.com/photos/52967/

http://www.pixilis.com/photos/52966/

http://www.pixilis.com/photos/52965/

http://www.pixilis.com/photos/52964/


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2009)

check top pics for fullsize pics.

-

here are pics to browse through.



Last week gona feed em, then its flush time..... Loads of trichs are turning color allready... 


Added 16 More plants.. Maple Leaf and A.M.S 

Next round is El Nino.... & Trainwreck !

Last mother plant couldnt decide what the fuck she wanted.. allways going in to flowering and veg...


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 23, 2009)

Whats going on DWR I haven't been following up on your grow lately so i subscribed. THe buds look so tasty


----------



## Purple^stars (Aug 23, 2009)

HAHAH whats up with the mouse, your pet?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

my my you have been a busy man DWR !! looking sweet as my nuts! el nino looks like a killer white strain, and the trainwreck is a massive producer! 

seconds out round 2!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> Whats going on DWR I haven't been following up on your grow lately so i subscribed. THe buds look so tasty


thnx man 



Purple^stars said:


> HAHAH whats up with the mouse, your pet?


no...... not my pet.. i prefer bigger animals  but there cool  aslong as they dont eat plants... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> my my you have been a busy man DWR !! looking sweet as my nuts! el nino looks like a killer white strain, and the trainwreck is a massive producer!
> 
> seconds out round 2!!


Yeah el nino is a white Strain... Massive producer would be the White Rhino aswell ... 900g's per Square meter..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

white rhino is heade banging smoke, it put me over the top big time i couldn't do owt for hours real night time or self time smoke! happy days man


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> white rhino is heade banging smoke, it put me over the top big time i couldn't do owt for hours real night time or self time smoke! happy days man



Fucking awsome cant wait to smoke the WR  !!!!  !

4 out of 5 Seeds survived, some reason the Great White Shark lost its tail... something is wrong with these colord seeds. !

anyways... hope she develops a tail again, the seed was still nearly whole !


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 24, 2009)

she can redevelop a tail?


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> she can redevelop a tail?



LMFAO !! Sorry i call the little root that pops out the seeds the tail... 

bwahaha make myself laugh ..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah those coloured seeds are a bit weird ive heard mixed reviews some folks slammed em n some said theyve had no probs. seems like a gimmick novelty to me.


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah those coloured seeds are a bit weird ive heard mixed reviews some folks slammed em n some said theyve had no probs. seems like a gimmick novelty to me.


heh yah...... im hoping that the small one will come thro ! i realy do.


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi DWR,

Your buds are looking sweet and tasty!!! What is it with those coloured seeds? Like why the fuck are they coloured? I'm sure the answer's buried in your journal somewhere but I just can't find it and I'm still blazing my head off from my scissor hash. Was in Amsterdam the weekend just gone and tried a vaporizer for the first time. Toked it too fuckin' hard and and breathed in some residue - cough city Arizona or wot? Next time I tried, I breathed in more slowly so as not to suck any up. That's the trick, just works like a bong without most of the really nasty stuff (if you know how to use it properly!)

Just harvested. Harvest pics of my LR2 now available.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/207308-lowryder2-journal-germany.html


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

lowryder666 said:


> Hi DWR,
> 
> Your buds are looking sweet and tasty!!! What is it with those coloured seeds? Like why the fuck are they coloured? I'm sure the answer's buried in your journal somewhere but I just can't find it and I'm still blazing my head off from my scissor hash. Was in Amsterdam the weekend just gone and tried a vaporizer for the first time. Toked it too fuckin' hard and and breathed in some residue - cough city Arizona or wot? Next time I tried, I breathed in more slowly so as not to suck any up. That's the trick, just works like a bong without most of the really nasty stuff (if you know how to use it properly!)
> 
> ...



emm the colord seeds are for people that cant remember wich seeds is what + it has this coating that make the seed sprout better.. My Arse..

-

haha... sounds like a good trip.. Vaporizer are pretty cool 

 what kind of strains did ya smoke ?


----------



## lowryder666 (Aug 24, 2009)

DWR said:


> emm the colord seeds are for people that cant remember wich seeds is what + it has this coating that make the seed sprout better.. My Arse..
> 
> -
> 
> ...


was a variation of skunk - my mate couldn't remember exactly which one. I'll try to find out more. Nothing I recognised from RIU anyway though.


----------



## DWR (Aug 24, 2009)

day 50 Flowering - Grow #1

Day 2 Flowering - Grow#2 


-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 25, 2009)

really stacking on buds now DwR, makes me wish i had room for a second tent. not long to go ?


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> really stacking on buds now DwR, makes me wish i had room for a second tent. not long to go ?



Yup now she starts to explode.. the haze does.... 

Nah another 3 weeks MAX ! 

Gona harvest the AMS in 2 weeks...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 25, 2009)

Haze takes a little longer for the buds to mature right?


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Haze takes a little longer for the buds to mature right?



Yup, there is a haze strain that finishes in 8.... i like to think mine finishes in 9... 

did the harvest at 9 last time, and i can tell you thing.. i am diying to smoke this shit again + the clones are going out like butter on bread


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

well.... fuck... Im coming over for dinner..... and don't forget to butter my bread


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> well.... fuck... Im coming over for dinner..... and don't forget to butter my bread


 Sure thing m8, i'll butter you up


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2009)

day 51 Flowering

-

Growth is accelerating at high speed  think i might feed her with loads of nutes !

just max it out.. 20ml of pk 13/14 per 5litres. 
10ml of powerzhyme.. 
1 drop of super vit
50ml of bloom 

-


----------



## sugaryDAVE (Aug 25, 2009)

you got some fat nuggs there bro,


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 25, 2009)

yeh ur nugs are dense as hell...whats ur secret?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the secret is IN the weed



Break open a nug and show us then


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

so how much you reckon you'll pull from how many girls in the tent on its side DWR?


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

sugaryDAVE said:


> you got some fat nuggs there bro,


 Yeah slowly getting there huh...  !Thnx m8



SimplyBaked said:


> yeh ur nugs are dense as hell...whats ur secret?


 Cheers man.... got no secret as TLD says... its in the weed... 

but i am using a bit more nutes than i did with these strains before... Seem to take it easy.




theloadeddragon said:


> I think the secret is IN the weed
> 
> 
> 
> Break open a nug and show us then


 Yup.... The haze aint realy dense... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so how much you reckon you'll pull from how many girls in the tent on its side DWR?



300g's hopefully...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

10 n a bit Oz is a good chunk of ganja man! kool


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 10 n a bit Oz is a good chunk of ganja man! kool



Its ok....... Its ok.............. Just harvested 130 plants about a week ago.

Got loads of smoke there aswell, the strain is victory... got it off some dude... cant find the seeds.. all i know is that the smoke is also smokable in the DAM...



Going to check it out today  Hope my m8s have dried it all  

Think i got about 1.2 kilogramms there... used 1800w.......


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm not heard of it but then again i live in a remote city in the cold north of england lol 

how much does a kilo go for round your parts?


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm not heard of it but then again i live in a remote city in the cold north of england lol
> 
> how much does a kilo go for round your parts?



Depends.... I can get the best weed in our country for about 8grand a kilo... but its imported from holland..

Or i can go to my m8's and get it for 4-6 grand. Ohh this is in my currency..

So in pound it would be about 2.9 grand.. 3 grand.... for a kilo.

And for the top notch stuff about 6 grand... in pounds...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

just out of interest which country is that? i thought you were US.

3G for a key is pretty cheap in the uk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

dude sorry my memory is so shit i remember you telling me that now when we spoke about the blue strain you had, im crap with names but ill remember a face no probs lol


----------



## SnowWhite (Aug 26, 2009)

DWR said:


> Switzerland for 10000th time !  LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Nice, you lucky guy! Beautiful place to live, plenty of skiing and I hear the dope laws are very relaxed over there too?


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude sorry my memory is so shit i remember you telling me that now when we spoke about the blue strain you had, im crap with names but ill remember a face no probs lol


 yeah faces are better to remember than places of faces  hahah that rhymes


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2009)

a poet and you didnt know it


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Nice, you lucky guy! Beautiful place to live, plenty of skiing and I hear the dope laws are very relaxed over there too?


Yeah... pretty much.

I think the police have had enough of this aswell. They would rather be doing the real stuff... Im guessing thats what they went there for.. for some action. aint getting none of a stoner... 

All we do is love life...  damn.


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a poet and you didnt know it


 i would fail at it if i had the intention to do it


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 26, 2009)

was wondering if i was to do my own cross (i have one in mind) would you (DWR) like to be one of my testers?


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 26, 2009)

wow! man u got sum interesting strains of weed going on and ur ladies are looking jus FINE! i cant wait to get my ladies that big and bushy with nice lookin budds like that how much do u think u will yeild off each lady aprox.? my babies are about almost 3 weeks now in 2 days.. so i got a long way to go still but i cant wait to see it like urz at that stage! how long did u wait till u started the flowering stage? btw bro heres a link to my first grow that im working on currently if u have n e suggestions or critisism feel free to drop a comment https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html imma keep an eye on ur journal for updates cant wait to see the final stage of the budd HAPPY GROWING


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> wow! man u got sum interesting strains of weed going on and ur ladies are looking jus FINE! i cant wait to get my ladies that big and bushy with nice lookin budds like that how much do u think u will yeild off each lady aprox.? my babies are about almost 3 weeks now in 2 days.. so i got a long way to go still but i cant wait to see it like urz at that stage! how long did u wait till u started the flowering stage? btw bro heres a link to my first grow that im working on currently if u have n e suggestions or critisism feel free to drop a comment https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html imma keep an eye on ur journal for updates cant wait to see the final stage of the budd HAPPY GROWING


thnx man, think i'll yield approx 20g's per plants maybe max... ! got 18 in there... well more now.. check pics 

so 360g's max.. lowest i think would be 250g's... if lower ill stop growing.


----------



## DWR (Aug 26, 2009)

day 52 Flowering

-

Think 1 plant died at the back there... smaller ones that i put in new.

I also added 3 NEW STrains.. currently 4 new Strains.

Maple leaf
Jock Horror
Big Bang
Trainwreck

-








BigBang







Trainwreck







at the back there Jock Horror.. the biggest one.. and 1 dead plant.







ams bud































Jock Horror








A.M.S At the front







Haze buds..


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 26, 2009)

im jelly...ill work my way up to these grows soon i hope


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope to be right with you doing indoor again very soon...... until then, your journal will more than suffice... very impressive and appreciated..... could turn this journal into a little booklet lol....... you know, like hustler for potheads


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

mouthwateringly close DWR!


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> im jelly...ill work my way up to these grows soon i hope


 heh thnx simply 



theloadeddragon said:


> I hope to be right with you doing indoor again very soon...... until then, your journal will more than suffice... very impressive and appreciated..... could turn this journal into a little booklet lol....... you know, like hustler for potheads



^^ Thnx loaded, appreciated...  Yeah, dwrs pot porn hustler book 






Don Gin and Ton said:


> mouthwateringly close DWR!



Cheers m8 cheers m8 !


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 27, 2009)

u should make booklet or something out of this...SOMETHING! quik question...with the haze plant...does is take longer to flower than the other plants? because i heard haze is a slow flowering strain..and since ur DWR...lol...i figured u could answer this question for me


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> u should make booklet or something out of this...SOMETHING! quik question...with the haze plant...does is take longer to flower than the other plants? because i heard haze is a slow flowering strain..and since ur DWR...lol...i figured u could answer this question for me


yup usually takes between 10-16 weeks max... 

There are some faster ones.. i have a dutch self created strain currently in my fingers... 

Mine takes 9.


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

And someone stole my hash !!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant find it anymore fucking hell im so pissed off !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 27, 2009)

WTF dude you sure you ain't smoked it ? or misplaced it? surely the folks you hang with wouldn't steal your gear, that's cardinal sin man right up there with sleeping with your wife.


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WTF dude you sure you ain't smoked it ? or misplaced it? surely the folks you hang with wouldn't steal your gear, that's cardinal sin man right up there with sleeping with your wife.


No it aint fucking here anymore !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fuck FUCK FUC K !

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!! I've allready empty 2 dustbin bags.. 

damn it ! Someones gona have to do some explaining this eve !


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey DWR, just took almost 1 hr reading all of the thread man , like i told you they look fucking amazing, im suscribing to the thread +rep for sure, and fuck those thiefs need to get the fingers chopped lol, or maybe the mices got out again ..... good luck , will be coming back to check on it .sorry about the hash thats for sure .


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the info D...but DAMN! somebody stole ur stash of hash? that sux...now you know how much u can trust the guys around u..ya kno? we live and we learn


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

Grower101 said:


> Hey DWR, just took almost 1 hr reading all of the thread man , like i told you they look fucking amazing, im suscribing to the thread +rep for sure, and fuck those thiefs need to get the fingers chopped lol, or maybe the mices got out again ..... good luck , will be coming back to check on it .sorry about the hash thats for sure .


thnx man  1 hour.. jesus  allot of stuff to see then 

cheers  



SimplyBaked said:


> thanks for the info D...but DAMN! somebody stole ur stash of hash? that sux...now you know how much u can trust the guys around u..ya kno? we live and we learn


no prob... Well it aint here anymore.... it aint fucking here anymore ! 

And it wasnt my hash either.. i made it for my m8s !

and one guy was here... anyways... all m8s nothing bad.. Im getting some molded tops of the plants soon... so will b making more.. but it fucking sucks !

It was fucking A GRADE !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 27, 2009)

DWR said:


> And someone stole my hash !!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant find it anymore fucking hell im so pissed off !


sounds like you need to lay the law down.....


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

day 53 flowering

-

got no time to post allot going out now.

just a quicky.

 And yah i need to set the law tonight   hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 27, 2009)

lol ya man took me a bit , cause there is lots of pics and stuff to read in it, and the plants look good, i see some very nice buds man , how much u think you might get out of a plant now?. cause u had hopes for 30g a plant, do you think they gonna give that?..


----------



## DWR (Aug 27, 2009)

Grower101 said:


> lol ya man took me a bit , cause there is lots of pics and stuff to read in it, and the plants look good, i see some very nice buds man , how much u think you might get out of a plant now?. cause u had hopes for 30g a plant, do you think they gonna give that?..


some will some wont... thats all i know.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 27, 2009)

damn D that sux so much man...the worst part is now u have to always b on the lookout for shit...thats the worst part...that and it was A grade lol...but yeh man sux when u find out some of ur shit has been missing...makes u think back on otha shit u thought u misplaced that suddenly came up missing....just sux...a thief and a liar my mother told me at a young age those ore the 2 worst kind of people in the world...but i was like 5


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey DWR, cant wait to see those JEDI bro, i looked at the place were u getting them and 41%thc its a shit load lol cant wait to see what u get from those


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Aug 28, 2009)

lmao great fuckin thread bro!!!
lots of info and great strains!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> damn D that sux so much man...the worst part is now u have to always b on the lookout for shit...thats the worst part...that and it was A grade lol...but yeh man sux when u find out some of ur shit has been missing...makes u think back on otha shit u thought u misplaced that suddenly came up missing....just sux...a thief and a liar my mother told me at a young age those ore the 2 worst kind of people in the world...but i was like 5


Well i think we are all fucking gutted.. My m8s dont have it... And they wouldnt lie to me cuz they know the outcome... 

I think we all just fucking lost it... maybe it was my fault.. i cant be bothrd to fight about 5gs of hash anyways... But it was A GRADE  haha rofl



Grower101 said:


> Hey DWR, cant wait to see those JEDI bro, i looked at the place were u getting them and 41%thc its a shit load lol cant wait to see what u get from those


Yeah i cant wait either.... alltho i can allready imagin them saying they didnt get the cash. 



i grow everglades bud said:


> lmao great fuckin thread bro!!!
> lots of info and great strains!!



Yeah, loads more to come.. this is just warmin up  

currently holding 12 strains... going strong for more.. then i will select best strain. cut down to 8 .... and start breeding my own shit with them.

I am looking for a short flowering male... for my haze girls...


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 28, 2009)

OHh man that would suck so much ass if they try to pull some crap like that .


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 28, 2009)

damn..well maybe u smoked some Jock Horror and was too 'STONED' when u misplaced it...


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 28, 2009)

hey dwr, wats the story m8?


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

Grower101 said:


> OHh man that would suck so much ass if they try to pull some crap like that .


 I DOUBT IT  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And if they did, it will come back one day 



SimplyBaked said:


> damn..well maybe u smoked some Jock Horror and was too 'STONED' when u misplaced it...


dont have jock horror yet  Maybe it was me. but i remember giving it to my m8 and then it was no where to be seen.





caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, wats the story m8?


Ey cali  Nothing m8

Working...... I've put the jock horror on 12/12... 3 days ago.



how are you ?


----------



## newbganjafarma (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey bro how old are u plants now? and wen did u put them into flowering stage? how many days into veg did u switch it


----------



## caliboy80 (Aug 28, 2009)

sweet hope it buds well, im not 2 bad

im missing my poker games


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 28, 2009)

o..well..idk..but......all i do know is....I GOT LUCKY TODAY! Got a mixed bag of some seeds from cali girls brother's farm back out in cali..he grows mixed varieties. So ima wait to do those until i can do indoor..im happy as hell...she said there should b some jock, white widow, and organge crush i think it was....she also gave me a book to read Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke .....so im reading this now..


----------



## Nemo7788 (Aug 28, 2009)

this is some damn good stuff DWR, keep it up!


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 28, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> o..well..idk..but......all i do know is....I GOT LUCKY TODAY! Got a mixed bag of some seeds from cali girls brother's farm back out in cali..he grows mixed varieties. So ima wait to do those until i can do indoor..im happy as hell...she said there should b some jock, white widow, and organge crush i think it was....she also gave me a book to read Marijuana Botany by Robert Connell Clarke .....so im reading this now..



Nice, if you got some Orange Kush is great man, taste is also awesome , i had some back in when i lived in Cali good shit. But the best is the Purps from Cali lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> Hey bro how old are u plants now? and wen did u put them into flowering stage? how many days into veg did u switch it


54 days old. I didnt veg at all..



caliboy80 said:


> sweet hope it buds well, im not 2 bad
> 
> im missing my poker games


 Heh, havnt seen you in days 
Hope all is well m8


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

day 54 flowering


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 28, 2009)

Great grow, bro. +Rep for you and I am subscribed!


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Great grow, bro. +Rep for you and I am subscribed!



thnx man


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 28, 2009)

ur going to smoke all that? save some for the 420 celebration ar ur house lol


----------



## DWR (Aug 28, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> ur going to smoke all that? save some for the 420 celebration ar ur house lol


well i got some free smoke of my mate last time, will give him some back, and the rest will b smoked by me  

eheheeeeeeeee


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 28, 2009)

lol...dont get lost in ur jungle


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

what can I say..???

DWR KICKS ASS AGAIN!!!...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 28, 2009)

ill beat him someday!


----------



## Twistedfunk (Aug 28, 2009)

lovin the nugs +rep


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 28, 2009)

Man those plants look like they are getting there man , they look fucking awesome , i love watching new pics from any plants and those my friend are some nice looking plants.


----------



## mr west (Aug 29, 2009)

so wen u gonna do the fliker progress gif?


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> lol...dont get lost in ur jungle


 lol... im a giant against them... 



GypsyBush said:


> what can I say..???
> 
> DWR KICKS ASS AGAIN!!!...


cheers yo 



Twistedfunk said:


> lovin the nugs +rep


thanks m8



Grower101 said:


> Man those plants look like they are getting there man , they look fucking awesome , i love watching new pics from any plants and those my friend are some nice looking plants.


cheers m8  

slowly are getting there.. starting flush today... then its chop and dry 



mr west said:


> so wen u gonna do the fliker progress gif?



When i harvest


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 29, 2009)

Sick grow journal dude!
Subscribed to see how those buds will dry out..
+rep

give my journal a check if ya got some time.. 
Peace!


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2009)

day 55 Flowering -


-

Gona Switch to 10/14 ! Starting tonight... For the rest of the weeks.

Only gona feed with pure water... 

-







ams..







ams..







HAZE


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 30, 2009)

i cant wait until u chop those Haze buds


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 30, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> i cant wait until u chop those Haze buds


Neither can he I'm sure


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2009)

day 56 - Week 8 hit.

-

Waterd without nutes 


and harvested the smallest plant to test the smoke to see if its allready giving a good stone off...


----------



## DillWeed (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a question... when you say day 56 is that 56 days since you switched to 12/12 or 56 days since pistils started forming?


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2009)

DillWeed said:


> Just a question... when you say day 56 is that 56 days since you switched to 12/12 or 56 days since pistils started forming?



since i switched to 12/12...


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 30, 2009)

damn D ur buds look nice...they look dense too..what was the wet weight on those babies?


----------



## DWR (Aug 30, 2009)

only 1 plant man.. dunno didnt weigh it.. gona leave it there for a few days... and prob forget its there... so remind me about it


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 30, 2009)

i got u...I def wont 4get


----------



## Grower101 (Aug 30, 2009)

WOW nice D, they look great man , they almost there bro, tell us about the smoke , cheers


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 31, 2009)

dnt forget those hangin buds D!


----------



## DWR (Aug 31, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> i got u...I def wont 4get



^^  




Grower101 said:


> WOW nice D, they look great man , they almost there bro, tell us about the smoke , cheers



yup... i think they could go 2 weeks for a full development... going for a week.. i liked the high at 9 weeks.. was fucking trippy ! 




SimplyBaked said:


> dnt forget those hangin buds D!


 

just checkd on em... Wet....  But the smell is fucking amazing... amazed by the smell myself...


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

day 57 

-

Just found out how to set the mode of the lighting on my cam 

looks nicer like this..





































































I think i gave my plant a bit to much pk 13/14.. but buds are not looking like they had a hard time.. 

anyways cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2009)

lookin very blue today DWR its quite nice lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

Ja mon... i am setting up my veg tent... going to buy a 200w blue cfl light...

for all my vegi plants.. might buy 2 actually so i have more light... 

oh and im still waiting for my JEDI Seeds from BCseeds  

rofl........ i hope they get my cash .


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 1, 2009)

buds lookin nice...how much longer? is this the last week? and what kinda smell do the buds that u hung up have...what did u chop down? NOT HAZE!?


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> buds lookin nice...how much longer? is this the last week? and what kinda smell do the buds that u hung up have...what did u chop down? NOT HAZE!?


1 Haze plant that lookd like she was fuckd up seeing bigger buds around her... i will smoke her  she's happy atm.

The Buds smell of dank weed. Dank !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 1, 2009)

Good Good

I hear you get fruit leather cheap?   .... send me some


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Good Good
> 
> I hear you get fruit leather cheap?   .... send me some



Depends wich person sells me the leather. If there was a weed express i would send you some


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2009)

mood lighting for ya buds lol classy


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 1, 2009)

oo man they looking mmmmmm SO GOOD! i cant wait till u harvest and see how much u yeild... u got n e guess or aprox. how much do u think ur getting off each budd so far from the looks of it? n e guess?


----------



## DWR (Sep 1, 2009)

day 58

-



Prob gona wait another 8 days till harvest.

The ams are looking excellent i only took a look at them good today.. very dense stuff... can hardly press it together.. very nice ...

The haze are coming along nicely... alltho i do see potential growth on allot of buds... so thats why im waiting a bit more..


----------



## Purple^stars (Sep 1, 2009)

Man i cant wait till you harvest


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 1, 2009)

pic #14 ....those are some fat ass nugs! AMS?


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2009)

Purple^stars said:


> Man i cant wait till you harvest



^^ yeah me neither 




SimplyBaked said:


> pic #14 ....those are some fat ass nugs! AMS?



Nope Haze.....


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 2, 2009)

Bro your plants are looking very sweet..
I'll be back in 7 days to check up on them 

vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DWR again.

Wish I could rep you again.. good luck!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 2, 2009)

ur haze buds dense? cause they sure look it! Dense buds are the best


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Bro your plants are looking very sweet..
> I'll be back in 7 days to check up on them
> 
> vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to DWR again.
> ...


 cool m8

cheers 



SimplyBaked said:


> ur haze buds dense? cause they sure look it! Dense buds are the best


Yeah man, there pretty dense...


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2009)

day 59 

- 


Today was a gud day, harvested with my m8s our other plants... Got pics on mobile will post tomorrow..

I think the yield will be around 350 g's... Victory Strain... not a high yielder but its a nice smoke...


----------



## mr west (Sep 2, 2009)

likey likey


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 2, 2009)

El You See Kay Why !


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2009)

mr west said:


> likey likey



^^ 

yeah m8



SimplyBaked said:


> El You See Kay Why !



huh ?


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2009)

Dryd Haze bud.. 10gs from a crappy plant... not bad.


smells realy dank....  Going to smoke one soon


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice man, looking downright sexy.


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Nice man, looking downright sexy.


thnx man 

And it was a plant that didnt even look good  Pretty descent stuff i got here 

gona call my m8s for some smoking time... might aswell toke it up today


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 3, 2009)

all ur girls are looking realli gud DWR. enjoy ur smoke


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> all ur girls are looking realli gud DWR. enjoy ur smoke



cheeers  !


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey DWR, im expecting a smoke report on that Haze man, that shit is legend.


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2009)

Its not the Haze strain.. its a created strain by a dutch grower.. ( holland )


----------



## MisterMicro (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh ok your probably Curring your haze than... ok... well enjoy the buds you have, and smoke one for me.


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2009)

MisterMicro said:


> Oh ok your probably Curring your haze than... ok... well enjoy the buds you have, and smoke one for me.


well its a haze but it aint the seeds you can buy thats called haze..

huh ^^

anyways.. will do  

thnx for the visits guys


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 3, 2009)

DWR said:


> Dryd Haze bud.. 10gs from a crappy plant... not bad.
> 
> 
> smells realy dank....  Going to smoke one soon


 
Whats crappy about that beautiful ganja?


----------



## DWR (Sep 3, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> Whats crappy about that beautiful ganja?



the way it grew... wasnt very strong... id say she was a minor.. 

jailbait !!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 3, 2009)

you need to get the real thing then


----------



## Mammath (Sep 3, 2009)

Coming along nicely mate.


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

day 60 

-

I think the haze can go for another 2 weeks if she wanted... but the stone is just so fucking GREAT at 9 weeks !

i dont know how it will be further.. i will test now !

 All i know is that the 10g's from yesterday got us way stoned !

Evryone was laughing n having good times yesterday  Made me feel gud.


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

spread the knowledge, and share the bounty. Fukin A PLUS PLUS man!! Walk on!~~~~


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

always good times with weed n friends DWR ! nice work, look like their getting a little heatstress but no probs if their coming down soon. they aint crispy by a long shot....


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> spread the knowledge, and share the bounty. Fukin A PLUS PLUS man!! Walk on!~~~~


 heh thnx m8

Finishd harvesting 3. grow room today... 5.9 kilos wet !!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!! I am very happy.... i think i will get a kilo n a half.. if not two !



HAH, sorry no pics of that.. my m8s took my phone of me and didnt give me it back till well... just b4..

 hahaha they dont like me taking pics.. but i got some pics of the other 2. harvest.. VIcToRy... 

pics coming soon... 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> always good times with weed n friends DWR ! nice work, look like their getting a little heatstress but no probs if their coming down soon. they aint crispy by a long shot....



 Yah m8, but it aint the heat.. its the pk13/14... i think i gave em a bit to much.. made em all crispy.. and very darkish green... not what i was looking for.. i suck at nutes.. id rather just grow without them.. i dont see the fucking point.. except sometimes.. but not evry feeding.. idk. guess i am just chilling.. gota learn more about nutes.. my m8s have got there own stuff... say its the best out there.. and come to look at it it realy is.. cuz well we are harvesting loads !

remember we only used 1500 w on the 5.9 kilos ! with 2 Adjust a wings.. 2 Ventilators... automatic watering system... Air system below the plants and above.. Great setup we made.. do you guys no the g-tools ?

We made a box that looks 100x better ! and we paid like 500 bucks for it all.. i might be making one when i move out end of september  


cheers guys.. good tims huh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

fuckin A good times a kilo n a half to 2 is a fucking shit load of dope D nice work fella!

whats a g tool?


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuckin A good times a kilo n a half to 2 is a fucking shit load of dope D nice work fella!
> 
> whats a g tool?



sorry i mean g kits..  

its them stylisch made boxes.. that look like a wardrobe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 4, 2009)

naaa aint seen em mate i roll with a tent


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 4, 2009)

wow bro how many plants did u have in total again? thats alot of weight i cant wait till u post up sum nice pics of those budds... looking forward to seeing them and how many days in total did it take u to chop those budds off if u no?


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

newbganjafarma said:


> wow bro how many plants did u have in total again? thats alot of weight i cant wait till u post up sum nice pics of those budds... looking forward to seeing them and how many days in total did it take u to chop those budds off if u no?




150 plants. took us 5 hours... 8 of us. Hope i can get some pics soon


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

day 62 -

-

Here are the Pics of the 600W with adjust a Wing - 120 Growbox

























-

My Growbox here... Just mine  and not one thats shared.


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice mate looking frosty


----------



## DWR (Sep 4, 2009)

hey mr. west 

cheers m8


----------



## mr west (Sep 4, 2009)

Im pretty baked on the EBW at the min or id write more lol>>>>>>>>>


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 4, 2009)

the olde disconnect between the eyes the brain and the fingers trick .... hahahahaha!


----------



## homegrownusa (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is simply awesome...amazing pics man, although the blue light makes it hard to tell what color they are, the pics all look amazing. Very informative thanks, I am starting my first grow now and trying to gather all the info I can so I don't completely noob it up . Those 10 grams off the plant you said didn't look good would be a great yield for my first attempt heh... anyway good luck man, nice grow.


tahoe58 said:


> the olde disconnect between the eyes the brain and the fingers trick .... hahahahaha!


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2009)

homegrownusa said:


> This thread is simply awesome...amazing pics man, although the blue light makes it hard to tell what color they are, the pics all look amazing. Very informative thanks, I am starting my first grow now and trying to gather all the info I can so I don't completely noob it up . Those 10 grams off the plant you said didn't look good would be a great yield for my first attempt heh... anyway good luck man, nice grow.



emmm ??? 

i posted over 20 pics... 

here are the normal original colord pics !


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

awesome looking bud ...the one with the blue light fuks with ya and then ya move on ... hahahaha! pretty freaky blue hues and clours in that one ... I think its cool but that's just me. Awesome work. keep it up and many thanks for them updates.


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 5, 2009)

damn D.....why u have to be the man all the time?


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> awesome looking bud ...the one with the blue light fuks with ya and then ya move on ... hahahaha! pretty freaky blue hues and clours in that one ... I think its cool but that's just me. Awesome work. keep it up and many thanks for them updates.


^^ heh... yeah...... cheers 



SimplyBaked said:


> damn D.....why u have to be the man all the time?



 Hahaaaaaaaaaaaa  

You da man !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 5, 2009)

always a pleasure to watch your garden grow......

Always a disappointment to know we don't share the "fruits" of our labour......

I hate the burdans of distance sometimes.....


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 5, 2009)

daaaamn bro those budds look so fuken HAIRY i fuken love it! LOL hahaha they starting to look real good man i cant wait till u harvest them... how much do u think ur gonna yeild from the looks of it maybe just a guess?


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> always a pleasure to watch your garden grow......
> 
> Always a disappointment to know we don't share the "fruits" of our labour......
> 
> I hate the burdans of distance sometimes.....



Word, would be great to do that...  i feel ya !



newbganjafarma said:


> daaaamn bro those budds look so fuken HAIRY i fuken love it! LOL hahaha they starting to look real good man i cant wait till u harvest them... how much do u think ur gonna yeild from the looks of it maybe just a guess?



 Thnx m8

I think that 300g's is a reasonable goal, hope its more...


----------



## DWR (Sep 5, 2009)

day 62 Flowering

-

I have realized that my buds are starting to go crazy !! I have been impressed by them...

I have switch to 14 hours dark.. And 10 hours light.

I have realized that the resin production has boosted allot + the buds seem to be producing a heap more of bud 

wich is fucking great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2009)

indeed they are fuckin great DWR!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 5, 2009)

oooaaaaa yyyyyyaaaaaaa ..... freakin awesome ....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

there lookin pucker, whiching the time at the end stage is a greart way to produce resin. another way is to just put it in a dark closet for a day or so


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> indeed they are fuckin great DWR!!!


^^ thnx m8 !





tahoe58 said:


> oooaaaaa yyyyyyaaaaaaa ..... freakin awesome ....



cheers m8



Lil ganja princess said:


> there lookin pucker, whiching the time at the end stage is a greart way to produce resin. another way is to just put it in a dark closet for a day or so



Yeah, might leave em in the dark 24 hours before i harvest..

I can harvest the A.M.S today.. its been 9 weeks... and well its a 8 week strain..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

> Yeah, might leave em in the dark 24 hours before i harvest..
> 
> I can harvest the A.M.S today.. its been 9 weeks... and well its a 8 week strain..


what are the trics saying?


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> what are the trics saying?


 packd with thc....  !


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 6, 2009)

clear? cloudy? amber? well it all depends what u want the weed to do to ya


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 6, 2009)

buds lookin nice D, dont 4get to do a smoke report


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 6, 2009)

sweet looking budz there donkey very nice indeed

post me some... lol


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> clear? cloudy? amber? well it all depends what u want the weed to do to ya


Cloudy........ dont want to much amber ......... i like getting the up high.



SimplyBaked said:


> buds lookin nice D, dont 4get to do a smoke report


yah... i could harvest today.. evrything...... dunno... cant be bothrd to harvest again.. 



caliboy80 said:


> sweet looking budz there donkey very nice indeed
> 
> post me some... lol



 Ja will do m8


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 6, 2009)

Man those buds look pretty incredible..
Please take a pic of the El Niño so I can see how big it's become, or if you could point out which one in the pic it is, would also be great!

Peace..


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 7, 2009)

soo.........HARVEST ALREADY!


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2009)

im starting to move to my new place... will be not taking pics for a while.. 

cheers..


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

gud luck wid the move m8


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> gud luck wid the move m8


 Cheers... 

 cant wait to invite all m8s round... U see i cant even invite my m8s round with my ex... what a bitch...


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

i guess ur ex didnt like ur m8s?


----------



## DWR (Sep 7, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i guess ur ex didnt like ur m8s?


she doesnt like anyone ....


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 7, 2009)

well mayb for the best


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2009)

DWR said:


> im starting to move to my new place... will be not taking pics for a while..
> 
> cheers..



Best of Luck Mate...

Cheers...


----------



## mr west (Sep 8, 2009)

So are you gonna invite us all to warm ur new place up for u? RIU moving party


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Best of Luck Mate...
> 
> Cheers...


thnx man 



mr west said:


> So are you gonna invite us all to warm ur new place up for u? RIU moving party



U know I would


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2009)

smoking some ams.... my first time ........ hope its good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

so is it babies in a box then DWR or you cropped and just moving mums?

hope it all goes smoothly, moving your op is always stressful even if it goes smoothly


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so is it babies in a box then DWR or you cropped and just moving mums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have el nino, cheese, big bang, Great White Shark, Maple Leaf & AmS 

mothers now... currently growing... should be ready to flower when i move out...  

then i will do the journal correctly.. cant do it here... to many problems with this bitch.


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2009)

ams is very good....... just to let you guys know 

smells of quick dryd weed ^^

hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

good morning DWR

i had acouple questions for ya

how many plants is that in you avatar, under i can tell hps but what wattage and how many lights, and what was the final weight of that op, looks heavy!!


----------



## DWR (Sep 8, 2009)

crippledguy said:


> good morning DWR
> 
> i had acouple questions for ya
> 
> how many plants is that in you avatar, under i can tell hps but what wattage and how many lights, and what was the final weight of that op, looks heavy!!



Yeah it lookd real heavy... i think the total harvest was like 500g's.. and i used about 120g's for hash and oil...

so 620 .... more or less i cant realy remember..  

cheers  


15 Plants - 1000W 1x600w 1x400W -

Added a 125W Red CFL at the end.. didnt do anything.... so it was 1125 w ... 125 w of it was cfl 

rofl..

Cooltubes... i am amazed on how much the ADJUST A WINGS DO !

Without cooltube... there amazing.. i can tell you that i harvested 650g's from a 600w with adjust a wing.. Strain was maple leaf..


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 8, 2009)

damn.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 8, 2009)

we talking wet or dry DWR?


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

DWR said:


> Yeah it lookd real heavy... i think the total harvest was like 500g's.. and i used about 120g's for hash and oil...
> 
> so 620 .... more or less i cant realy remember..
> 
> ...


 
well done mate!

im thinking about starting up a larger indoor grow op but cant figure out which lighting i wish to go for..

what do you think?

1- 1000 2- 600?

2- 1000?

3- 600?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

1 1000W.... make sure you do your research though.....

if you don't want to do as much research and MATH

2 600w


----------



## crippledguy (Sep 8, 2009)

yo loaded long time no talk. sorry dwr so the thread jack jsut need to figure this op out.

loaded how many plants can you ahrvest under 1 1000 and how much weight?

wish i could get into a cycle of harvesting every month


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 8, 2009)

Wheres my daily pics!!!!???


----------



## Sabbethbud (Sep 8, 2009)

hi DWR im new hear and this is the first journal i read so far, and WOW need i say more. i think not! you have posted great info,and i will be looking forward to reading more from you. i have been an outside harvester over the years,but after moving to the desert and seeing this journal i have desided to give it a go at the inside route. and start a journal of my own.

here is a pic of my lastest outside bud.seed from a friend origin more than likly from Cali.. anyone know the strain??


----------



## Sabbethbud (Sep 8, 2009)

PS. i also subscibed!!!


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 8, 2009)

nice cola, ill say cali orange x og kush


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> ams is very good....... just to let you guys know
> 
> smells of quick dryd weed ^^
> 
> hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


was it quick dried? Some weed never tatses nice untill its had a damn good cureing, some weed tatses great wen its still wet hahaha


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

3x 750w is the way to go m8

750w rulez !  rofl....... yup it was the Dry weight, i think wet it was around 1.8 kilos.. the big bang..

And this harvest, i couldnt even be bothrd to cut of leafs ... i just hung evrything upside down.. will take pics soon


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

day 63 Flowering - Last day flowering -

Allready took a A.M.S out to dry a day b4...


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

Some other pics - Plants have been hung up for about 3 days now..

-

Sorry for late pic updates allot to do for my life atm    !!!  !

The Pics of the weed thats dry is from our other harvests  Maple leaf..

Total Harvest was 1.2 KG   Allready got rid of 300g's... got another 83g's left for myself now 

+ I have to go round to my other m8s * where im gona move in to * to check out his harvest yields... i get half  lol.... 



Check pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

peachy dude just fucking peachy i love the weed ball!


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> peachy dude just fucking peachy i love the weed ball!



heheeee  yeah looks pretty coool


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

mr west said:


> was it quick dried? Some weed never tatses nice untill its had a damn good cureing, some weed tatses great wen its still wet hahaha



yup, i put it on top of the ballast... was dry in a half day..


but it did smell a bit harsh ....


----------



## pwizzle (Sep 9, 2009)

thats wassup man. Great grow!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 9, 2009)

dry weight. huh thats pretty damned impressive fella! hats off to ya!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 9, 2009)

umm D....is it ok for me to hate u right now...?m Just for today


----------



## Grower101 (Sep 9, 2009)

lol dude nice grow, that looks like some good smoke, and also you lol at that ball of weed, you musta been stoned lol good job tho, smoke up!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 9, 2009)

luv dat weed ball .... 3oz's in the palm of ur hand .... LOL!


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

HUBBA HUBBA!!!!


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

pwizzle said:


> thats wassup man. Great grow!


 Jah thnx man 

Allready got the next 20 Haze Clones waiting for me.. I think i fuckd up the grow for now... i couldnt be bothrd this bitch in this house is pissing me off.  

hahah no point in growing around bad karma... plants yield less  

jk... im gona build my grow op in 3 days at my place... im allowed to grow early.. thnx to him 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> dry weight. huh thats pretty damned impressive fella! hats off to ya!


 Yup  





SimplyBaked said:


> umm D....is it ok for me to hate u right now...?m Just for today



rofl....  ! Sure  go ahead  



Grower101 said:


> lol dude nice grow, that looks like some good smoke, and also you lol at that ball of weed, you musta been stoned lol good job tho, smoke up!!!!


i lol at the ball ?

huh ? 

thnx m8  





tahoe58 said:


> luv dat weed ball .... 3oz's in the palm of ur hand .... LOL!


LOOOOOOOOOOOL  i can fit 250g's in my hand... 



mr west said:


> HUBBA HUBBA!!!!



 BUBBBAAA HUBAAAAAAAA


----------



## DWR (Sep 9, 2009)

Harvest from 600W Adjust a wing 342 Gramms exactly.... Was not a good grow for my m8.. he didnt watch out for the plants as gud as he could of..

he even fucking turnd of the ventilation system for 4 days cuz he couldnt sleep...

amazingly the plants survived.. and well.. u can tell from the yield that it fuckd it all up... growth stunted... leafs nearly died.

anyways congrats to him.. that would be 160g's for myself...

pics later on guys... gota get my crop .D


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Sep 9, 2009)

Drool. theres now a big pile of spit on the floor. lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 9, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> Drool. theres now a big pile of spit on the floor. lol



I know what we can use that for hun lol


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 9, 2009)

wow!!! HOLI FUCK bro! that is awsome man how many plants did u have? and how much did u get aprox. off each plant? o man i cant wait till the harvest day comes for me i stil got a long ass way to goo.. so how many days in total did it take u do u no? here cheak out my link man my first time grow jus did an update let me no wa u think or if u got n e suggestions https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/228952-first-grow-gods-haze-pics.html


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 10, 2009)

hey dwr, westy, here are my outdoor ladies for ye


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

yeeeoooowwwzzzaaa .... wow....so so pretty in purple .... !!


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 10, 2009)

thank u tahoe, yep not big but very pretty not bad for outdoor grow in ireland, the sun has just started to shine here wind rain and no sun the last 4 weeks,, they are some danish strains which are early flowering and mold resistant...

http://www.zenseeds.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=7&Itemid=1


----------



## DWR (Sep 10, 2009)

wow cali they look fucking great !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Sep 10, 2009)

very excellent post ... many thanks....won't let me rep anymore ... but ur on the to-receive list .... many thanks for the info. spreading the knowledge is always a good ting!! Walking on!!~~~~ 


caliboy80 said:


> thank u tahoe, yep not big but very pretty not bad for outdoor grow in ireland, the sun has just started to shine here wind rain and no sun the last 4 weeks,, they are some danish strains which are early flowering and mold resistant...
> 
> http://www.zenseeds.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=7&Itemid=1


----------



## Purely Medical (Sep 10, 2009)

An amazing thread all around. I am subscribed. All of your plants are amazing.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 10, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> thank u tahoe, yep not big but very pretty not bad for outdoor grow in ireland, the sun has just started to shine here wind rain and no sun the last 4 weeks,, they are some danish strains which are early flowering and mold resistant...
> 
> http://www.zenseeds.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=7&Itemid=1



I like the black weed.. looks pretty special


----------



## peteman990 (Sep 10, 2009)

Plants look great dude, damn you got a nice harvest! +rep

What nutes/supps do ya use?


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, westy, here are my outdoor ladies for ye



they look lovely, how long they got left?


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 10, 2009)

cheers westy

ill harvest the purple bud 1 in a few days, and the other 2 need another month - 6 weeks or so


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 10, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yeeeoooowwwzzzaaa .... wow....so so pretty in purple .... !!


 
I Wanna Grow Some!!!!!! No I Wanna Grow TONS!!!


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 11, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> yeeeoooowwwzzzaaa .... wow....so so pretty in purple .... !!


 
Thats Durban Poison? Looks incredible!


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 11, 2009)

no its _thyphoon_ a danish sativa strain


----------



## mr west (Sep 12, 2009)

does it smell of tea? U only get an 'Ooo' with typhoon


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 12, 2009)

yes it smell's like green tea,


----------



## DWR (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of content over the past week.. its going to stay like this for about another month or so.. untill evrything is situated again.


Anyways my Harvest of the Haze was a total of 329 G's Exactly !

Shame about the loss of plants.. im sure i could of hit 500 easy !

With a 600w cooltubed.. not bad at all.. Remember i lost 5 plants in flowering.. due to some absurd visit  

Pics coming tomorrow of some AmS and Haze 

Cheers guys !

Next grow is on its way.. 400w tent grow.. doing haze... El Nino & Trainwreck & Big Bang !


----------



## caliboy80 (Sep 15, 2009)

329 g's wowowowow niceeee


----------



## Mammath (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey DWR, sometimes it's not about the numbers and grow area efficiency tables and scales and math.
Shit always happens in a grow and when you lose some it's all part of the fun of growing.
Main thing is the bud is good and plentiful still! How's it smokin?


----------



## DWR (Sep 16, 2009)

Thnx cali and mammath - Mammath the smell of the Haze is just fucking EXCELLENT !

U have to try it yourself.. its like a party in my mouth ^^ very tasty... 

The A.M.S Smells realy great ! The buds are so DENSE !

I was amazed by the densitiy of the ams... 

Pics comming soon


----------



## SimplyBaked (Sep 16, 2009)

yeh ive been waitin for u to harvest those haze buds...really curious as too how it is. Thinkin about ordering some seeds. Its Orginial Haze correct? Hope everything is goin goof for ya!


----------



## jfgordon1 (Sep 16, 2009)

DWR, how long did you veg?

sorry.. i don't wana look back thru all these pages lol


----------



## newbganjafarma (Sep 16, 2009)

hey bro great grow man... i was jus wondering how many plants did u get 329 grams off of? and off each plant how much did u aprox. get?


----------



## DWR (Sep 16, 2009)

SimplyBaked said:


> yeh ive been waitin for u to harvest those haze buds...really curious as too how it is. Thinkin about ordering some seeds. Its Orginial Haze correct? Hope everything is goin goof for ya!



no.. dunno its just a haze strain.... 

maybe lemon haze who knows.. smells lemony ! And so great !!!!!!!




jfgordon1 said:


> DWR, how long did you veg?
> 
> sorry.. i don't wana look back thru all these pages lol



0 days veg  




newbganjafarma said:


> hey bro great grow man... i was jus wondering how many plants did u get 329 grams off of? and off each plant how much did u aprox. get?



14 plants.. would of been 20... so thats 6 plants lost.

and one plant yielded 49 gramms dry ! the rest were around 9-25


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> no.. dunno its just a haze strain....
> 
> maybe lemon haze who knows.. smells lemony ! And so great !!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 great harvest mate im doin clones straight into 12/12 did u trim any lower growth??


----------



## DWR (Sep 16, 2009)

rasclot said:


> great harvest mate im doin clones straight into 12/12 did u trim any lower growth??


nope.. maybe i could of...


----------



## rasclot (Sep 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> nope.. maybe i could of...


 if u didnt no worries still done a great job check out my grow in my sig


----------



## DWR (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry guys for no new pics, but i am moving in to my new place, evrything all set up, and a harvest coming soon aswell.. 400w grow.. just finishing off the el nino, big bang, trainwreck... 

The el nino is fucking great ! Might have to order some more seeds !


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

Well Damn dude...... been misssing yah all kinds!


----------



## jasper2478 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice grow!! quick question ...did u ever get those jedi seeds from bc seeds?if not what did they say im just curious i sent a order to them too .... but i expressed mailed it to them due to the fact i live in canada . But is a holiday monday and i know theres no mail so i have to wait till tuesday and hopefully get a reply...just trying to get some closure that there not scammers


----------



## DWR (Oct 11, 2009)

havnt heard from them yet, i have sent them an e-mail confirming my new adress.

they said they would send to new one.... so idk.


----------



## jasper2478 (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks... i guess ill just keep my fingers crossed ill post back if they show up or wen they reply back...How did the big bang turn out i also have those ordered from alson i was debating between the ams and big bang but went with big bang and a whole bunch of autos.i am inpatient...and want to be smokin something i grew by xmas


----------



## DWR (Oct 12, 2009)

Jasper the big bang is an ok strain, guess it depends on what pheno type you have.. i only grew 1 seed... meaning that i had 1 pheno..

mine wasnt that extrodenary would of gone with the ams...


----------



## BlackRoses (Oct 13, 2009)

Wish you had hit your mark, but still not bad at all bro..
I love El Niño, you're so going to enjoy this plant.


----------



## jasper2478 (Oct 14, 2009)

DWR said:


> Jasper the big bang is an ok strain, guess it depends on what pheno type you have.. i only grew 1 seed... meaning that i had 1 pheno..
> 
> mine wasnt that extrodenary would of gone with the ams...



thnx i heard back from bc seeds and the elephant bud is on the way my plan is tho to grow the elephant and big bang, and one one set of the unknown ones that be sent 30 free or somethin... sure hope u see ur jedi soon tho


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

El Nino, Big Bang, Trainwreck & b52 Are the plants we will be looking at now.

-

We will be doing a 600W Grow Adjust a Wing - with house & garden Nutes - Coco grow medium!

We will be doing a 600W Grow with cooltube & Hesi Nutes - Earth Based !

-







Clones







More clones  !!! for other grows  ya get me  




















Cooltube Grow with 600w and earth -- Hesi Nutes













-

Adjust a Wing grow with Coco ----














-





El Nino, Big Bang & Trainwreck 








El Nino biggest one







Big Bang






Trainwreck






El Nino


----------



## greenjambo (Oct 16, 2009)

this looks like some exciting viewing! i will be following with much interest!
p.s your Trainwreck with the :non-serated: leaves hardly looks like a weed plan outdoors! does it always grow like that? Anybody?
:GOOD LUCK:


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

LOL....nice packing dude!


----------



## SnowWhite (Oct 16, 2009)

and I can't wait for these to get going....nice setup!


----------



## Mammath (Oct 16, 2009)

WTF?
Clones in boxes?
You live in a different world to me farmer D...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

man i wish i got boxes delivered to me like that!! man i looked through those pics with louis armstrong pumpin its a wonderful world. had a bit of a moment lol you should try it DWR 

nice set of babies you have and even nicer mommas!


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you guys 

haha... the clones were givin to me for nearly free. .... !

Gave him a little wod...  anyways... the rest i gave to other ppl... so yeah... not much rly... one time thing... and its prob my last grow... 

Well last big grow... or small big.. whatever... Got a company to run soon, and dont need shit


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

oh and no the trainwreck went in to veg and flower... kinda fuckd her up AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  F ME 


jesus... anyways.. she's starting to grow white hairs again... a good sign.. last 2 weeks were awfull


----------



## DWR (Oct 16, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i wish i got boxes delivered to me like that!! man i looked through those pics with louis armstrong pumpin its a wonderful world. had a bit of a moment lol you should try it DWR
> 
> nice set of babies you have and even nicer mommas!



hahahaaa  I did m8 !!!!!! + rep... fucking hell you're a genius 

perfect ! 

feel you m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 16, 2009)

just happened to be playing in the office as i gently rolled down the screen. was perfect.

fo shizzzle


----------



## CannabisWWger (Oct 17, 2009)

*Clones in boxes..lol WOW*
*i wish i livd in your world.*
*Goodluck/job dude.*
*REP. +*


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

looking great D. Is that a touch of powder mildue i spot on one of ur bigger girls? Did u forget to put the fan on? Always loving ur work D my man keep it up.


----------



## mr west (Oct 17, 2009)

this one isthe one im on abut


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> looking great D. Is that a touch of powder mildue i spot on one of ur bigger girls? Did u forget to put the fan on? Always loving ur work D my man keep it up.


 I know exactly what it is... i dont know what mildew is, but im guessing its this cuz this is what it is :

Its basicly cold in the evening, then dampness is high.... this leaves white spots on the leafs... 

My m8s was like ahh you suck and so on... was like why you cunt.. lol.. he was like... dude ewwww you got all bugs on your plants.. told him to stfu... ripd of a leaf and stuffd it up his face 

joking.. damn.... but i did show him... and nothing..

so is that mildew 



mr west said:


> this one isthe one im on abut


yeah they've all got em m8... they all got em..

were all outdoor plants ...... at one point in there life... the trainwreck sucks so much i want to hit her !


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2009)

day 2 - b52 & White Rhino 1 plant.. the biggest one in there ... seed grow..

-

12/12 Grow from left over from moving out ! - Cant remember what days they are on.. will harvest with my eyes  

Trainwreck













El Nino 



























































-
*
B - motherfucking - 52 & White Rhino 1 Plant... Cooltube Tent with Earth & Hesi Nutes*







White rhino in the tent with the cooltube 









*B - Motherfucking - 52 - Adjust A Wing Tent with Coco basis - House & Garden Nutes Pallete !*


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

cold and damp isnt a good place for weed. Mildew is nasty stuff man, u want shot of it as soon as, midew on the lungs id a no no for sure them mould spores dunt do u any good.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/advice/pests_and_diseases/nonflash_index.shtml?powdery_mildew


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

next thing you know the curtains will go mouldy! lol seriously ive just finished redecorating after my mould debacle. get your envirmentals sorted before it gets that far man! 

i reckon the el nino will be the star of the show man. mildew aside your plants look all gravy man!


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2009)

mr west said:


> cold and damp isnt a good place for weed. Mildew is nasty stuff man, u want shot of it as soon as, midew on the lungs id a no no for sure them mould spores dunt do u any good.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/advice/pests_and_diseases/nonflash_index.shtml?powdery_mildew


cheers m8, does look unhealthy...  i will see what i can do this evening..





Don Gin and Ton said:


> next thing you know the curtains will go mouldy! lol seriously ive just finished redecorating after my mould debacle. get your envirmentals sorted before it gets that far man!
> 
> i reckon the el nino will be the star of the show man. mildew aside your plants look all gravy man!



LOL dont have curtains  

lol...  

Thanks, yeah the mildew looks crappy...


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to close the windows in my room.... :S 

i think the humidity is to high for them.... !!!!!!!! On my way to shut it...

I hope that it goes steady :S


----------



## DWR (Oct 18, 2009)

some k10 weed !

 just got some off a m8.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2009)

of all th eshit that can go wrong in this game mildew is probably one of the better plant ailments!

k10 looks the business man!


----------



## rasclot (Oct 18, 2009)

DWR said:


> some k10 weed !
> 
> just got some off a m8.


 happy smokin for u then dwr happy smokin


----------



## mr west (Oct 18, 2009)

looks yummy


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2009)

Some 12/12 pics of the Trainwreck, Big Bang, El Nino

The Mildew isnt going anywhere.... i have humidity of 23% exactly.. also have closed all windows... looking gud.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2009)

lookin good D looks like a bit further to go tho yet huh?!


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin good D looks like a bit further to go tho yet huh?!



yeah prob about 3-4 weeks left... max


----------



## mr west (Oct 19, 2009)

u got ya bubble bags ready D? lol


----------



## rasclot (Oct 19, 2009)

mr west said:


> u got ya bubble bags ready D? lol


 thats weird i was just bout to say that u beat me to it westy lol





i like it i like it alotras


----------



## DWR (Oct 19, 2009)

Eheeyy guys thanks allot.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 19, 2009)

its harvest time and perpetual time..... I don't know if you ever check my grows anymore ....... getting your shit back up eh? Love to follow it, I categorize you with RM as far as league of growing.....


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> its harvest time and perpetual time..... I don't know if you ever check my grows anymore ....... getting your shit back up eh? Love to follow it, I categorize you with RM as far as league of growing.....


I have checkd your grows out about 2 weeks ago.... Havnt been online much m8. 

All i know is that 2 weeks ago your plants were looking fucking amazing .... 

Whats RM ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

its a wicked compliment RaiderMan grows straight dank no breaks !


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> its a wicked compliment RaiderMan grows straight dank no breaks !



 Ok. Cool......... Hope he doesnt feel dissd ( cuzt im crap ^^ ) ! ROFL !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2009)

lol you know thats not the case D.


----------



## DWR (Oct 20, 2009)

some more pics

-

12/12 smaller Box 400W Grow


Trainwreck :



















BIG BANG




















EL NINO 

























Trainwreck







Big Bang & El Nino Buds comparison







Cooltube Grow 600W - Soil Grow - Hesi Nutes















Adjust A Wing - 600W - Coco Base - House&Garden Nutes







i know the one is dry.. but it isnt realy... it needs to dry out sometimes...


----------



## Bundy (Oct 20, 2009)

DWR said:


> some more pics
> 
> -
> 
> ...





*VERY NICE !!!!!!*


Congrat'


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 20, 2009)

trainwreck looks really good.....


----------



## DWR (Oct 21, 2009)

some days later... dunno what day it is for the 12/12 ers

but its day 5 for the clones.. veg 

added 10 more clones for a total of 33 clones... or wait its 32.. so 9 more and 1 el nino.. but the el nino will be veg, taken clones..  jihhaaaa... 

anyways.. I didnt have enough soil left... need to get some tomorrow and repot all the other 2 planted pots... 




from this to this today... added more clones

Before








Afterwards :


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 22, 2009)

niiiiceee.................. howdy


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> niiiiceee.................. howdy


jo man... whats up ?


----------



## vertise (Oct 22, 2009)

ive gotten through about 30 percent of your grows. Can you post pics of all your ghs seeds and the results. I am trying to decide what to get. BTW GREAT JOB


----------



## DWR (Oct 23, 2009)

vertise said:


> ive gotten through about 30 percent of your grows. Can you post pics of all your ghs seeds and the results. I am trying to decide what to get. BTW GREAT JOB



Dont feel like it, sorry.... not that i dont like you. but just no thanks ... u can do that yourself  



-

some more pics


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2009)

DWR said:


> Dont feel like it, sorry.... not that i dont like you. but just no thanks ... u can do that yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caliboy80 (Oct 23, 2009)

mmm sweet, sexy cola... im well man, ty nh


----------



## Mammath (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice chunky colas D', still gotta way to go as well.
They'll be magnificent by the time they finish.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 25, 2009)

looking gud. nice an chunky.


----------



## DWR (Oct 27, 2009)

Changed the 12/12 around to 7pm-7am.... Hope i dont fuck my plants up !








hahaha the frostyst plant i have ever possesed !  

wihhiii


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

hahahah frosty as fook D! top draw. i was just thinking of flipping mine so they come on in the morning go off at night now the summers gone make me feel easier bout the pork chopper in the sky...


----------



## DWR (Oct 27, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah frosty as fook D! top draw. i was just thinking of flipping mine so they come on in the morning go off at night now the summers gone make me feel easier bout the pork chopper in the sky...


 they've got them remote helicopters here now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2009)

hahaha your jokin they can barely manage to drive the cars without running some innocent over. i shudder to think what they are like at RC heli's....


----------



## DWR (Oct 28, 2009)

day 10 of the new b52

dunno what days the flowering plants are in 

But f me... the el nino has a whole layer of resin  HAHAHA

nznznz.  

b52 Veg baby.. Realy grew allot over night...














White Rhino  Look at that beast ! Full of internodes ! Gota love this one ! Gona be a great mother 














b52 12/12 think its day 3







Trainwreck :








El Nino Background - Foreground Trainwreck - Far right is big bang.








Big Bang













El Nino:



















Trainwreck :













El Nino:



















Focusd Big Bang - Unfocused El Nino







same again








Hesi Grow - Soil - Cooltubed 600W - Day 3 12/12














Coco - Adjust a Wing - House & Garden Nutes - 600W


----------



## rasclot (Oct 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 10 of the new b52
> 
> dunno what days the flowering plants are in
> 
> ...


 love it just love it!!!kiss-ass


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Oct 28, 2009)

thats el neno, looks fuckin lush. very sticky fingers when ya harvest that


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 28, 2009)

yah got me..... Im impressed ......


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2009)

Jo guys cheers  thanks ganja girl 

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Yup i put my finger there yesterday lovely ! So STICKY !

had this guy talking bout stricky plants.. had enough of him and showd him my growbox and the el nino i shut him up !  

Woot.


----------



## DWR (Oct 29, 2009)

Day 4 12/12 of the smaller ones..

-

Veggin some other shit 

     

El nino is the one thats Gorgous !!!!!!! Look at her  love u 

     <----- EL NINO

  <--- El nino & Big Bang


   <-- Trainwreck

  <-- Trainwreck


   <-- EL Nino

 <-- EL Nino





   <--- Hesi Grow - Soil ! 600W Cooltube - day 4 12/12



 <--- Coco - Adjust a Wing 600W - House & Garden Nutes 
-


----------



## jfgordon1 (Oct 29, 2009)

Damn son, looking fantastic !

How many plants you have going?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 30, 2009)

wowo man do you actually have room to sleep in that crib ?!?! nice D


----------



## DWR (Oct 30, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Damn son, looking fantastic !
> 
> How many plants you have going?


80



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wowo man do you actually have room to sleep in that crib ?!?! nice D



Yeah in my bedroom and the other one and the living room.. got plenty of room !  

Would love to have 2 rooms, but only got 1 atm.


----------



## dankypot (Nov 9, 2009)

damn DWR !! i wish i knew you...... great grow


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 9, 2009)

gorgeous .... great garden, great work. many thanks for your updates.


----------



## DWR (Nov 11, 2009)

day 17 flowering 

-

Hesi Nutes- Soil Based - 600W Cooltubed day 17 flowering



























Trainwreck - dunno what day..








EL Nino :






















Day 17 12/12 - Coco Based - House & Garden Nutes - Adjust A Wing 600W!



















 Cheers guys...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 11, 2009)

daaaaammmmm always love your grows DWR! 
props that el nino is lookin deadly where u pick that seed up?


----------



## DWR (Nov 11, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> daaaaammmmm always love your grows DWR!
> props that el nino is lookin deadly where u pick that seed up?


greenhouseseeds.nl...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 11, 2009)

quickest response ever lol
thanks man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2009)

man awesome D, the trainwreck looks the business! and your babies are comin on a treat too for 17 days in


----------



## DWR (Nov 12, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man awesome D, the trainwreck looks the business! and your babies are comin on a treat too for 17 days in




cheers m8


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 14, 2009)

MR DwR ... you have a lovely garden ... excellent updates, thanks!


----------



## DWR (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks tahoe....


----------



## DWR (Nov 15, 2009)

.........


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 15, 2009)

some horny sh*t there .... hahahaha!


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2009)

Smoking some el nino now 

Excellent quality... ! Must say... cant wait to get this WHITE RHINO IN TO FLOWERING 

Oh yeah just orderd another 400 clones ! 

should be here by tomorrow..  doing it the way i wanted to do.. FUCK MY EX GIRL ! U STUPID CUNT


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2009)

HAHAHA Aint that some funny shit, i hit reply... I get a phone call.. the babys are coming in 1 and a half hour... but not 400 

only 50 ! Oh well 600W grow...


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> HAHAHA Aint that some funny shit, i hit reply... I get a phone call.. the babys are coming in 1 and a half hour... but not 400
> 
> only 50 ! Oh well 600W grow...


 haha only 50. goodluck!


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got them, only 25 ! White Whidow ! 




day 22 Flowering








HEsi Grow.... 













House & Garden Grow.






Hesi Again














House & Garden










25 White Widows... 6 WEEK STRAIN !!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 16, 2009)

oh and the yield of the 2 Strains together was 93 Gramms..

51 From the Trainwreck. and 42 From the El Nino

 Cheers... pics tomorrow.. to tired to pick up the cam again.. forgot to take pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 16, 2009)

nice new crop underway ... and good job on the weight .... so fine fine smke I'm sure/. How friggin perfect is that huh? growing the medicine ...


DWR said:


> oh and the yield of the 2 Strains together was 93 Gramms..
> 
> 51 From the Trainwreck. and 42 From the El Nino
> 
> Cheers... pics tomorrow.. to tired to pick up the cam again.. forgot to take pics.


----------



## DWR (Nov 17, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> nice new crop underway ... and good job on the weight .... so fine fine smke I'm sure/. How friggin perfect is that huh? growing the medicine ...



ITs ok.. had better 

haha damn. Its pretty much a dream to grow this beauty !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2009)

shit D you dont do stuff by halfs eh man. hung for a lamb as a sheep tho eh! good grow man


----------



## DWR (Nov 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> shit D you dont do stuff by halfs eh man. hung for a lamb as a sheep tho eh! good grow man



Cheers  hope them white widow will come out nice


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> Cheers  hope them white widow will come out nice


yeah man...love your style. Really quick and efficient methods. I just wish I had the balls to do a proper SOG. 24 to 36 plants flowered straight from clone could be amazing in my space. But that would be a lot of plants to get busted with, and that part just makes me too nervous about doing it. Plus it's a lot of work to water all those pots by hand, as I don't have a nice watering system like you.

Top stuff though man!


----------



## MKMish87 (Nov 17, 2009)

so what kinda soil are u using for ya project and why miracle gro isnt good?


----------



## DWR (Nov 17, 2009)

MKMish87 said:


> so what kinda soil are u using for ya project and why miracle gro isnt good?




i am using coco from perlite... and 1x earth based... from perlite. 

dunno whats wrong with miracle gro.. i dont even know about it.


----------



## MKMish87 (Nov 17, 2009)

so where do u get your seeds from?


----------



## jfgordon1 (Nov 17, 2009)

MKMish87 said:


> so where do u get your seeds from?





DWR said:


> greenhouseseeds.nl...


Com'on man.. you're not even trying lol


----------



## Tehgook (Nov 17, 2009)

Subscribed....looking nice...definately pulling a seat up to this! giving all rep i can xD!


----------



## DWR (Nov 18, 2009)

Tehgook said:


> Subscribed....looking nice...definately pulling a seat up to this! giving all rep i can xD!



xD thanks........


----------



## DWR (Nov 18, 2009)

Day 24 

-

Coco is fucking outragous ! Its so impressive



compare them between hesi and coco with H&G !

anyways.. here are the pics.

Hesi Grow :




















25 White Widows in pots Coco & House and garden nutes supplys !


day 1 18/6










Coco Grow - House and Garden


----------



## MKMish87 (Nov 18, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> Com'on man.. you're not even trying lol



trying to start off small using texas dirt right now..


----------



## DWR (Nov 19, 2009)

day 25 flowering 

what more can i say... im very impressed with myself !


----------



## rasclot (Nov 19, 2009)

DWR said:


> day 25 flowering
> 
> what more can i say... im very impressed with myself !


 im impressed with u aswell gonna be sum good shit well done mate


----------



## Mammath (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, very impressive results for day 25. Well done D.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 19, 2009)

you know ive seen you around for the whole time ive been here and never stopped by to say whats up well im going to do that now and let me say that i really didnt know what i was missing this is the way to grow if you have the means..trully outstanding i know you dont need any more but i would'nt feel right if i did'nt give you rep...+ rep to you and stay safe..peace pot prosperity...one question i just ordered 10 fem white widow how manageable is the smell for 3 0r 4 plants in cheap set up..or should i say do they stink really bad? thanks


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 19, 2009)

there looking mint m8. keep up da g8 work.


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yes, very impressive results for day 25. Well done D.




 Thanks...




rasclot said:


> im impressed with u aswell gonna be sum good shit well done mate


 Sure will ! 



stinkbudd1 said:


> you know ive seen you around for the whole time ive been here and never stopped by to say whats up well im going to do that now and let me say that i really didnt know what i was missing this is the way to grow if you have the means..trully outstanding i know you dont need any more but i would'nt feel right if i did'nt give you rep...+ rep to you and stay safe..peace pot prosperity...one question i just ordered 10 fem white widow how manageable is the smell for 3 0r 4 plants in cheap set up..or should i say do they stink really bad? thanks


the smell is going to wicked !!!!!!!!  I've got the original white widows atm. cost me a good fortune.... 25 clones cost me 250 bucks !

lol.



Lil ganja princess said:


> there looking mint m8. keep up da g8 work.



cheers princess... you want to see the last 2 weeks of flowering, i will be using the power shots....  

Did u see what nutes i used at the beginning before i went 12/12.. i would look in to them nutes for anyone that wants the flowering to go 2 weeks faster... no shit, u can see it here on my pics.

peace


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 20, 2009)

yeah, totally awesome for 25 days man.

What do you expect to yield from that room mate?


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> yeah, totally awesome for 25 days man.
> 
> What do you expect to yield from that room mate?


600-800 gramms think that for 800 id have to have 50.. only got 36 in that room.


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry I totally forgot to take pics of my harvest : El Nino & Trainwreck :

Allready smoked loads.. 

still got the best buds

Trainwreck :
















































El Nino


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

trainwreck 1 bud 14 gramms nearly.


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

DWR said:


> Sorry I totally forgot to take pics of my harvest : El Nino & Trainwreck :
> 
> Allready smoked loads..
> 
> ...



bump for the 10 pagers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 20, 2009)

damn son those are fiiiiine buds! top work D!!


----------



## DWR (Nov 20, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn son those are fiiiiine buds! top work D!!



Thank DGT


----------



## rasclot (Nov 20, 2009)

they look tasty d good work mate


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Nov 20, 2009)

dammmmnnnnn your day 25 results are fuckin awesome! fatty buds already lol

which u like better ? trainwreck or nino?


----------



## DWR (Nov 21, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> dammmmnnnnn your day 25 results are fuckin awesome! fatty buds already lol
> 
> which u like better ? trainwreck or nino?


both excellent tbh. i said 3 days ago i wasnt happy, well cuz it was wet.. yesterday had m8s over and we all fell asleep.... they stayd the night.. we were all like damn... i think i left em to long in flowering.. totally fuckd me up.

to sleepy...  id have to go with the trainwreck... made me feel like i had a spiral in my body.. you know when you light a candel and them twirly things are above and they move cuz of the hotness ?

yeah thats how i felt.. was pretty sweet... the first joint that was... very relaxing and nice stoned.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice buds.... looks yummy to smoke on


----------



## mr west (Nov 22, 2009)

Lovely D mate stella work


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 22, 2009)

really splendid man ... really super splendid .... Smokin 'on!!~~~~~~~


----------



## DWR (Nov 23, 2009)

mr west said:


> Lovely D mate stella work





tahoe58 said:


> really splendid man ... really super splendid .... Smokin 'on!!~~~~~~~









Thanks guys !


----------



## DWR (Nov 23, 2009)

day 29

first 1-5 pics are me measuring for hesi... im afraid that i ran out of bloom nutes from hesi so now im using house and garden base nutrients for soil.

2709 - 2719 Hesi Grow... Slowly catching up.... its the pk13/14 thats gone tear it all up now...  Coco is winning by a far amount.
-

2720 - Is Coco grow.

-

2722 - Is my White Rhino Plant..

- 

2723 - White Widow Strain !


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice work dwr, can i have a job?


----------



## Tehgook (Nov 23, 2009)

damn great job D...ive been watching this thread and your shit is always nice! +rep


----------



## DWR (Nov 24, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> nice work dwr, can i have a job?


Sure, your the location finder.. i need a new place evry 2 months.. you got that on lockdown.. ?




Tehgook said:


> damn great job D...ive been watching this thread and your shit is always nice! +rep



Yeah.... thanks man 

Greater stuff to come yet.


----------



## BlackRoses (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice looking buds man, you can really see!
+rep!


----------



## DWR (Nov 26, 2009)

day 32 Flowering 

Hesi Grow - Slowly getting there.. no way near the coco grow.. 
Anyways, i have totally gone crazy... ec : 2.0 - and Ph 6.5.. Giving them all loads of nutes to let them catch up.. hopefully... hopefully !!!!!!!!!







































White Widow - 18/6 going 12/12 on saturday. Reason for the Lampy leafs is because i gave them loads of nutes and there going to explode when i put them in to flowering ! You wont recognize them in 2 weeks  

Coco is the way to go.. no fucking doubt ! 




















day 32 Flowering - Coco Grow !


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 26, 2009)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work m8, im on them locations found some great ones, i wish i was growing now


----------



## Tehgook (Nov 26, 2009)

man DWR ur shit is amazing....too bad i cant give u more rep xD


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2009)

great work as always D, so was it a lazy thing why u ran out of coco? Did u know u can use that stuff again?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2009)

seeing your setup is makin me ask myself why im not doing real sog i mean i have 12 plants in my tent presently and i wont be pullin anywhere near what you are out. roughly what number you got in one of your 600 tents? you 12/12 from the off or wait a week or 2 or what?

oh and fuckin killer work as usual D


----------



## DWR (Nov 27, 2009)

mr west said:


> great work as always D, so was it a lazy thing why u ran out of coco? Did u know u can use that stuff again?


No man, i got over 200 litres of coco left, just doing a comparison for people who would like to know.



Tehgook said:


> man DWR ur shit is amazing....too bad i cant give u more rep xD


 Heh... thanks man 



caliboy80 said:


> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work m8, im on them locations found some great ones, i wish i was growing now


 Cool, so when can i set up my growbox there ? 





Don Gin and Ton said:


> seeing your setup is makin me ask myself why im not doing real sog i mean i have 12 plants in my tent presently and i wont be pullin anywhere near what you are out. roughly what number you got in one of your 600 tents? you 12/12 from the off or wait a week or 2 or what?
> 
> oh and fuckin killer work as usual D



i got 35 plants in the coco room, i got 22 plants in the Hesi room, I got 30 Original White Widows in Coco.


I vegd for 5 days.... and the white widow are vegging for about 2 weeks soon..

on Saturday its 12/12 time for them.


----------



## caliboy80 (Nov 28, 2009)

post them over ill take care of them hehe, hey we must play some hu poker again sometime some .10/.20c or something lower dont want to b stealing from u,


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> post them over ill take care of them hehe, hey we must play some hu poker again sometime some .10/.20c or something lower dont want to b stealing from u,


bwhahahaaaaaaaaa ! U asshole.... 75 bucks... went faster than i could roll a spliff playing with u..

 I was playing good.... actually i think u know how to do the maths with the procent, wich gives you possible hands.. im learning this.

Just downloaded 26 episodes of full tilt pros talking about it all.. 

*Full Tilt Poker - Learn from the Pros* 







*Full Tilt Poker - Learn from the Pros* 

Full Tilt Poker is sponsoring a 26 episode instructional poker series. Created in the hopes of teaching the mainstream how to play poker in just one half hour, "Learn From The Pros" will be hosted by Chris Rose from the FSN's "Best Damn Sports Show Period" and Full Tilt Poker's very own pro player *Howard Lederer*. Each episode will reportedly involve Team Full Tilt members analyzing and explaining one specific Texas Hold'em strategy. Featured members will include *Chris "Jesus" Ferguson, Erik Seidel, Phil Ivey, John Juanda, Erick Lindgren, Jennifer Harman, and Clonie Gowen*. In addition, *Daniel Negreanu, Annie Duke and Gus Hansen* are expected to make guest appearances. The show will see the pros sitting in on roundtable discussions covering a variety of poker topics and telling personal stories. Topics covered will include going all-in, chip tricks, beginner's blunders, and a poker pop quiz. 







Format : AVI at 1 236 Kbps 
Length : ~ 22 min / Episode 
Video #0 : MPEG-4 Visual at 1 100 Kbps 
Aspect : 512 x 384 (1.333) at 29.970 fps 
Audio #0 : MPEG Audio at 128 Kbps 
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 KHz 
Language: English 
Hoster: rapidshare.com 
Size: ~ 200 MB / Episode 

Thanks goes to the ripper ! 







*Episode 01 - 26* 

01 - The All-in 
02 - The Bluff 
03 - Slow Play 
04 - Aggression 
05 - Heads Up 
06 - Position 
07 - Small Pairs 
08 - Reading Players 
09 - Playing the Big Stack 
10 - Domination 
11 - Starting Hands 
12 - Art of the Bet 
13 - Odds & Outs 
14 - Behind the Poker Face 
15 - Final Table Play 
16 - Trapping an Opponent 
17 - Bluffing 
18 - Best of the Poker Pros 
19 - Short Stack Play 
20 - Limit Holdem 
21 - Common Mistakes 
22 - Defending Blinds 
23 - Leverage 
24 - Art of the Check 
25 - Table Image 
26 - Bad Beat Special 



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/299683886/ftplftps1e01.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299706250/ftplftps1e01.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299749746/ftplftps1e02.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299769719/ftplftps1e02.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302521927/ftplftps1e03.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302543477/ftplftps1e03.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299787267/ftplftps1e04.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299801797/ftplftps1e04.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302559578/ftplftps1e05.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302573399/ftplftps1e05.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299917172/ftplftps1e06.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299935058/ftplftps1e06.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/299968921/ftplftps1e07.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301821314/ftplftps1e07.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300627780/ftplftps1e08.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300646987/ftplftps1e08.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300665232/ftplftps1e09.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300681279/ftplftps1e09.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300697386/ftplftps1e10.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300711200/ftplftps1e10.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300726822/ftplftps1e11.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300740615/ftplftps1e11.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302584736/ftplftps1e12.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302672996/ftplftps1e12.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300753590/ftplftps1e13.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300766775/ftplftps1e13.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300778894/ftplftps1e14.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300792339/ftplftps1e14.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302699959/ftplftps1e15.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302723212/ftplftps1e15.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300807037/ftplftps1e16.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300822597/ftplftps1e16.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300838577/ftplftps1e17.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300854318/ftplftps1e17.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300871030/ftplftps1e18.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/300609125/ftplftps1e18.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301842751/ftplftps1e19.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301866897/ftplftps1e19.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301892837/ftplftps1e20.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301998274/ftplftps1e20.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302019507/ftplftps1e21.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302040710/ftplftps1e21.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302058934/ftplftps1e22.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302075545/ftplftps1e22.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302092031/ftplftps1e23.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302106588/ftplftps1e23.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302290193/ftplftps1e24.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/302432070/ftplftps1e24.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301571180/ftplftps1e25.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301594716/ftplftps1e25.part2.rar 
 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301610853/ftplftps1e26.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/301625598/ftplftps1e26.part2.rar
```


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 28, 2009)

hah, i always have some $$ laying around on FT, i'm usually surfing RIU while playing tournies or .10 PLO....good times


----------



## mr west (Nov 28, 2009)

i only play on ft for play money lol, won a few tournies lol.


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2009)

day 34 Flowering - Another 18 Days !  

-

Hesi Grow . Ec 2.11 ! I know  I went over the top.. haha fuck it... 
20ml PK13/14 50ml of Basis Nutrients 1 Drop of Super Vit. Thats it...
Ph of 6.2 I think i needed to go lower cuz i waterd once without ph'ing the water so im expecting the water that comes out of the pots to go down a bit.

cheers 





































--

Coco Grow :


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovin It Bro!!! Hell Yeah..... keep working hard!


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 28, 2009)

put a couple christmas ornaments on those things and you would have a true winter wonderland!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah! lol.... snow and all!


----------



## donkeyote (Nov 28, 2009)

DWR said:


> bwhahahaaaaaaaaa ! U asshole.... 75 bucks... went faster than i could roll a spliff playing with u..
> 
> I was playing good.... actually i think u know how to do the maths with the procent, wich gives you possible hands.. im learning this.
> 
> Just downloaded 26 episodes of full tilt pros talking about it all..


if your just learning the game, stick to the basics, don't play out of position, and don't try to be a hero by bluffing a lot. If your playing micro stakes, and stick to ABC poker you can be a small winner no problem.


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

Week 5 Hit -

-


























-

Coco :


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> Week 5 Hit -
> 
> -
> 
> ...


 ur gonna have a lovely haul wen their ready good on ya


----------



## biggun (Nov 29, 2009)

fucking groovy


----------



## DWR (Nov 29, 2009)

rasclot said:


> ur gonna have a lovely haul wen their ready good on ya


 yah i know ... i cant wait ! The b52 strain i got right here is a selected mother plant of 1000's of b52s... best one got chosen i got her right here.

Also got a mother growing at a m8s house.. i know im naughty... thought might aswell have a backup  I was planning on growing them huge.. and flower them under a 1000w. 

And i got the White Widows that just switchd to 12/12 yesterday.. Again.. a selected mother plant out of loads.  

6 weeks to flower and harvest !  Should be the bomb... 
and also they say that this white widow is WHITE AS SNOW !

i cant wait 



biggun said:


> fucking groovy



Thanks


----------



## rasclot (Nov 29, 2009)

DWR said:


> yah i know ... i cant wait ! The b52 strain i got right here is a selected mother plant of 1000's of b52s... best one got chosen i got her right here.
> 
> Also got a mother growing at a m8s house.. i know im naughty... thought might aswell have a backup  I was planning on growing them huge.. and flower them under a 1000w.
> 
> ...


b52 sounds the bomb
white as snow eh sounds good 
cant wait to see wot they end up like


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2009)

day 2 Flowering White Widow :

-


----------



## SnowWhite (Nov 30, 2009)

Lovely mate. Really lovely. Thanks for sharing. Every time I come by here, you have more shit going on. You make it look so easy, but I know it must keep you very busy!


----------



## DWR (Nov 30, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> Lovely mate. Really lovely. Thanks for sharing. Every time I come by here, you have more shit going on. You make it look so easy, but I know it must keep you very busy!


takes me 10 minutes each day... maybe 20 now... 

pretty much not doing anything   hihih just being honest 

thanks allot man.


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 1, 2009)

DWR said:


> takes me 10 minutes each day... maybe 20 now...
> 
> pretty much not doing anything   hihih just being honest
> 
> thanks allot man.


hahaha, well that's just a testament to how well you have your ops setup man. Major props dude!! I don't see an irrigation setup for your white widow though....you hand watering them? That must be the extra 10 mins you need now? LOL


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 1, 2009)

fuckin right DWR, rockin the buds


----------



## DWR (Dec 1, 2009)

SnowWhite said:


> hahaha, well that's just a testament to how well you have your ops setup man. Major props dude!! I don't see an irrigation setup for your white widow though....you hand watering them? That must be the extra 10 mins you need now? LOL


I am hand watering them all  haha...... its better to water them by hand... i want them to dry out...  i said fuck it this round. 

haha....... i use 3dl of water per plant.. now its gona up to 6dl.. its a pain in the ass... but i get it done it about 2 minutes... its not hard


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 2, 2009)

DWR said:


> I am hand watering them all  haha...... its better to water them by hand... i want them to dry out...  i said fuck it this round.
> 
> haha....... i use 3dl of water per plant.. now its gona up to 6dl.. its a pain in the ass... but i get it done it about 2 minutes... its not hard


ah, cool stuff mate. I thought you had some irrigation setup in ur other tents. I like to water by hand myself, but I would like a 'holiday' irrigation setup as well. That is one of my next planned upgrades/installations. But probably not till I move house.


----------



## DWR (Dec 3, 2009)

day 38 

-

FUCK HESI ! FUCK !!!!!!!!! Im so disapointed.. what the fuck is this, some kind of pathetic harvest ... fuck me.... fUCK ME !

Im so angry... i want to slap my plants... one thing is good about hesi, the fucking resin just goes crazy with it... the house & garden nutes will be coming later on.. i would like to know what exactly hesi has to make the plants so full of resing glands.. anyways.

here are the pics :

hesi :


































COCO :


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2009)

holy bat shit the coco grow is immense D


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 3, 2009)

ive been following this forever and i still dont kno what the difference between your HESI and COCO grows are....?? so confused by this lol


----------



## DWR (Dec 4, 2009)

HookedOnChronic said:


> ive been following this forever and i still dont kno what the difference between your HESI and COCO grows are....?? so confused by this lol



wow 40 days is forver for you, what you on about ?

and i've never grown coco before in my whole entire life.. this is my first time... the coco is the one where it says COCO :

... lol... u cant see a diffrence well fuck me, u must be blind


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 4, 2009)

the difference from normal soil to coco is astounding. its great to c a comparative grow. i bet ur glad u did it that way DWR, now u can definatly tell that coco is the way forward. thats if u are able to get ya hands on it


----------



## DWR (Dec 4, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> the difference from normal soil to coco is astounding. its great to c a comparative grow. i bet ur glad u did it that way DWR, now u can definatly tell that coco is the way forward. thats if u are able to get ya hands on it



I have also learned very much about ph, ec, how to do things, what the plants needs at certain stages aso.. i have a huge pallet of products now.. 

House and Garden rules !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Dec 4, 2009)

i think with coco. u know exactly whats going into the coco. sorta like orgainic


----------



## DWR (Dec 4, 2009)

Lil ganja princess said:


> i think with coco. u know exactly whats going into the coco. sorta like orgainic


yup, exactly.. u can give her exactly what she needs


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 4, 2009)

sorry guys i meant the soil mixtures not blind i see the difference, i meant the difference in the growing mediums
like what did u mix in the coco grow and what did u mix in the hesi grow, cause i wanna use your coco mix or sumthing its obviously working wonders bro +rep for that


----------



## rasclot (Dec 4, 2009)

top work d coco is the bollox i just harvested 25oz with my first coco experiance from 7 plants under a 400w!!!
coco all the way


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 5, 2009)

hey dwr, im arfter building a roll;; again on ipoker/titan if ur interested ina hu match give me a shout?

had 40$ did a 2$ satalite to another satalite got through both to 300k 6max tourney, came 32nd 

and last nite came 2nd in a 6 max 8k tourney,  i might stick wit the tourney for a while less risk.


----------



## DWR (Dec 5, 2009)

caliboy80 said:


> hey dwr, im arfter building a roll;; again on ipoker/titan if ur interested ina hu match give me a shout?
> 
> had 40$ did a 2$ satalite to another satalite got through both to 300k 6max tourney, came 32nd
> 
> and last nite came 2nd in a 6 max 8k tourney,  i might stick wit the tourney for a while less risk.



so you can give me a grand then   ?

U should be called luckyboy   

congrats on your wins, im sticking to not pokering anymore.. no point....


----------



## caliboy80 (Dec 5, 2009)

i know what u mean went on tilt there are throw away 1k , makes my blood boil, have such a pain in my head, ill prob b broke v soon again..


----------



## DWR (Dec 8, 2009)

day 43 Flowering 

-

Hesi.


























Coco.


----------



## DWR (Dec 8, 2009)

I just realized i am using coco pk 13/14... for my soil plants !!!!!!  HAHAAAAAAAA Damn i knew that i had it, but i didnt do the correct maths for it at all... 

I had a ph of 5.9 and had to ph it up  looooooooooooooool !!!!!!! It automaticly goes down so low cuz of this shit, i should of only done half of what i did fuck..

hahaaaaaaaaa  Huh, well its no biggy.... my plants just got full feeding from beginning all cool.. all cool !!!


----------



## dsn (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## DWR (Dec 8, 2009)

dsn said:


> Beautiful.



thanks allot man !


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 8, 2009)

you, sir... have quite the green thumb


----------



## DWR (Dec 8, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> you, sir... have quite the green thumb


 Just learning from the pros... Fuck soil tho man.. realy fuck it to hell !


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> Just learning from the pros... Fuck soil tho man.. realy fuck it to hell !


Word! fuck it to hell!! LOL


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

day 11 Flowering - White Widow !

Looking fucking great if u ask me .... Ph 5.8 - ec 1.3 Today.

Next week 1.4

Then its straight up to 1.9 !


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

1 stretchd cuz of lack of light........  Might have to kill her.... dont want a stuck up bitch in my grow box


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

waterd all white widows with about 5dl of water ! half a litre....

-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

D your really inspiring me to switch to real sog n stop [email protected] about with 9 plants supercropped etc


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> D your really inspiring me to switch to real sog n stop [email protected] about with 9 plants supercropped etc



im about to harvest and it only took me 6 n a half weeks.. where as the soil is gona take me a week and a half at least to get the results i wanted..

sog for the win with coco..  just buy the clones.... !

no need in trying to perfect something someone else has allready done..  u know what i mean ?


----------



## HoLE (Dec 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> Just learning from the pros... Fuck soil tho man.. realy fuck it to hell !


 wow,,nice work DWR,,you have learnt well,,and yes Fuck the soil,,,the HoLE setup looks good,,and I like your lil meter toys you have ,,,gonna get me some


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> im about to harvest and it only took me 6 n a half weeks.. where as the soil is gona take me a week and a half at least to get the results i wanted..
> 
> sog for the win with coco..  just buy the clones.... !
> 
> no need in trying to perfect something someone else has allready done..  u know what i mean ?


yeah i can dig it, i dunno the only thing putting me off is losing the perpetual i know you have a couple of grows going so your not but i would have to, its putting me off a little


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

HoLE said:


> wow,,nice work DWR,,you have learnt well,,and yes Fuck the soil,,,the HoLE setup looks good,,and I like your lil meter toys you have ,,,gonna get me some


 Yeah wish i did this from the beginning.. ARGH !!!!!!!!!




Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i can dig it, i dunno the only thing putting me off is losing the perpetual i know you have a couple of grows going so your not but i would have to, its putting me off a little


Dunno what you mean with losing the perpetual ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2009)

i put 4 plants in i move 4 across i take 4 out perpetual. you have a full tent so ya cant move any in but you have a second tent on a different time table to cover that i dont have room for a second tent


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 9, 2009)

another thing don, your plants are all different shapes n sizes in perpetual, his are all uniform pretty much meaning his lights stay in the same spot
yours would have streching and such


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i put 4 plants in i move 4 across i take 4 out perpetual. you have a full tent so ya cant move any in but you have a second tent on a different time table to cover that i dont have room for a second tent



this is realy bad for your plants if you have multiple in one tent at diffrent stages... 

but yeah with the tents is better 



HookedOnChronic said:


> another thing don, your plants are all different shapes n sizes in perpetual, his are all uniform pretty much meaning his lights stay in the same spot
> yours would have streching and such


exactly...


----------



## DWR (Dec 9, 2009)

day 44 flowering

Hesi is finaly looking good !!!!!!! 

Pics of coco later, im deciding if i want to harvest allready...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 9, 2009)

damn very nice! 
thats the B52 right?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah i know what you guys are talkin it does take a good amount of canopy management but a good regular crop averaging the same roughly in yield isnt that hard to achieve. i dunno i might downgrade to 2 tents two 400w and do real SOG


----------



## SnowWhite (Dec 10, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i dunno i might downgrade to 2 tents two 400w and do real SOG


LOL...how is that a downgrade! Getting another tent I mean. And what you gonna do with ya 600W. You know you should have 2 600's....what's all this downgrading! hahahaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

hhahah smaller tent smaller light = downgrade to me lol id probably just turn my 1.2 tent on its side and get a 1m square tent for the 400 that sounds like a better plan hahah


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

yea man its very easy to manage a canopy, LST on any tall plants and just raise the lower plants onto something
another thing with this though is SIDE BRANCHING, this shit takes up quite a bit of space

also heard 600W hps are most efficient, with cool tube, its on here somewhere about the effieciency

personally ive been considering either coco or bubbleponics, with a screen 6-10 inches above the base of plants for a SOG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 10, 2009)

yeah im in coco already ( shits the business ) im pricing up a 400w and some red cfls for the side/under branching.

im running a 600 at the moment ive never used a 1000 or any other tbh but i have read that the 600s are better for light penetration and more cost effective than the 1000

anyway enough jacking back to the buds!


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2009)

hey guys sorry havnt updated anything had a little problem with the coco grow, it started to have spider mites on top of the buds.. i had to cut them early...

The yield was 400+ gramms.. not over 420 tho  lol..... <--- crappy yield.

The hesi grow yielded 290 gramms...  <-- crappy yield..

-

I have allready given my m8s about 300g's to smoke allready... seem to like it, even tho it was cut a week early.. also gave my business partner some ( 138g's ) smoke... kept 200g's for myself... 

and smoked some shit over the days with m8s 

here it is 

The black hand dude is not me.. its my partner... gave him whatever fell out the bag  we agreed on 100g's... guess he got lucky with the 38 + 



here's my m8s 138gs he got off me... its the coco grow... sorry i could take any more pics but you know how things are when you harvest... things are more important than posting pics 














This is the hesi weed, i prefer this one cuz it was in a week later and hase more resin.










200g's or more..


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2009)

day 19 flowering - White Widow !


gonna feed these bitches with an ec of 1.5 tonight, and cut the root stimulator and cut of the multi zymthe... 



looking good even tho i changed the 12/12 shedule.


----------



## mr west (Dec 17, 2009)

looks good mate. I fucking hate spider mites, so glad to be rid of them


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2009)

think i made the water a tad to warm  let it cool outside for a couple of seconds... went down rapidly..


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2009)

mr west said:


> looks good mate. I fucking hate spider mites, so glad to be rid of them



could of been better.. these white widows are gona get my full atention ! 

i cleand my tent b4 i put them ww in there...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2009)

lookin grand man but whats with the blue???


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 17, 2009)

those WW look wicked for day 17 dude
DWR rockin the buds as usual


----------



## DWR (Dec 17, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin grand man but whats with the blue???



yeah sry man, low bat now time to change settings.. was set for flouroscent.. huh.. sry m8 will get you some more snaps while i roll one up tomorrow  AIGHT 




HookedOnChronic said:


> those WW look wicked for day 17 dude
> DWR rockin the buds as usual


its day 19... and i fed them there first big feed today... should blast off in the next couple of days 

cheers man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2009)

DWR said:


> yeah sry man, low bat now time to change settings.. was set for flouroscent.. huh.. sry m8 will get you some more snaps while i roll one up tomorrow  AIGHT
> 
> 
> sloppy man your letting yourself go....
> ...


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2009)

day 30 Flowering - white widow


----------



## jfgordon1 (Dec 30, 2009)

looking good man. 

BTW, i like "penis" being one of your tags. haha caught me off gaurd


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2009)

jfgordon1 said:


> looking good man.
> 
> BTW, i like "penis" being one of your tags. haha caught me off gaurd


loooooool wasnt me...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

always a pleasure to view your grows DWR this one is no exception. lookin great for 4 weeks man they'll go bananas shortly!


----------



## DWR (Dec 30, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> always a pleasure to view your grows DWR this one is no exception. lookin great for 4 weeks man they'll go bananas shortly!



yeah need to buy some shooting powder


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2009)

naah man im laying off the coke hahahah yeah ive heard a couple of guys used it but used it with other new things in their setup so couldnt accurately say it made the improvements. you reckon its worth it tho i take it!

ill have a butchers at it, after spending £40 on canna boost im reluctant to spend much more for a while lol


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> naah man im laying off the coke hahahah yeah ive heard a couple of guys used it but used it with other new things in their setup so couldnt accurately say it made the improvements. you reckon its worth it tho i take it!
> 
> ill have a butchers at it, after spending £40 on canna boost im reluctant to spend much more for a while lol



gives u that extra push...  u can use pk13/14 as a substitute


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2009)

im already using the pk 13/14 but aparently you can run both side by side. shooting powder looks cheap enough for the 30% extra return!


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 31, 2009)

that WW is just lovin your attention DWR, how u liking the puff from the recent coco?


----------



## DWR (Dec 31, 2009)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im already using the pk 13/14 but aparently you can run both side by side. shooting powder looks cheap enough for the 30% extra return!


 well cut down with a & b to 30, give 20 of pk and then maybe half a bag of shooting.. yeah might work.. 



HookedOnChronic said:


> that WW is just lovin your attention DWR, how u liking the puff from the recent coco?



cheers....... the hesi was better.. i cut it a week later.. coco harvested at 6 weeks.. rofl... 

hesi got me fuckd up... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well the soil got me way fuckd up.. evry1 was asking for the weed in the soil...  

oh well... i've got 1 smoke left...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Dec 31, 2009)

lol you never fail to amaze me bro hahahaha
wait for the WW looks to be some dankkkkkkkkkk


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

day 34

-


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

epic! still fighting the mildew i see tho man, seen a lot of folks with the same problem this time of year


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> epic! still fighting the mildew i see tho man, seen a lot of folks with the same problem this time of year



i think it my clumbsy watering methods.. i spill some water over the plants now and then ?... maybe its that.. i dunno man...  HAHAHAHA


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> epic! still fighting the mildew i see tho man, seen a lot of folks with the same problem this time of year


Epic 

I know i got the original white widow.. not the greenhouseseeds shit . 


im realy not proud of there ww.. look at this shit right here... i mean.. lol..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah man greenhouse are pretty shoddy as far as i can tell.

what size pots are you in DWR? ive probably already asked but im a stoner and my memories...... wait what?


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man greenhouse are pretty shoddy as far as i can tell.
> 
> what size pots are you in DWR? ive probably already asked but im a stoner and my memories...... wait what?



i was like that on new years.. wait what.. a fuck it.. wait what..  haha.. lol.. was so goood !

anyways the pots are 2litres...


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 3, 2010)

yea man those look like day 45-50 not 34. thats sick dude


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Jan 3, 2010)

there looking realli sweet m8. keep up da wkd work


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks real nice bro...


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> yea man those look like day 45-50 not 34. thats sick dude


^^ rofl.......  its the nutes  trust me.. 





Lil ganja princess said:


> there looking realli sweet m8. keep up da wkd work



cheers 



GypsyBush said:


> Looks real nice bro...


 thanks... D:


----------



## DWR (Jan 3, 2010)

Next round will be some Maple leaf  And maybe some other strains.. gona buy around 150..


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2010)

DWR said:


> day 34
> 
> -



Page bump and pic bump! Looking good bro. I fucking hate that powder mildew shit.


----------



## DWR (Jan 4, 2010)

mr west said:


> Page bump and pic bump! Looking good bro. I fucking hate that powder mildew shit.



? theres no mildew on any of the buds.. if your looking at them white spots..

its from my clumbsy watering methods.. ??

hmmmm anyways thanks.


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2010)

huh, guess you guys were right... theres some mildew building up...... SHIAT 

doesnt matter cuz i know how to get rid of it, by electrocuting water.. and giving the water in sprays on the leafs 

haha... pro style 

-


day 35 flowering - pics from yesterday....


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive not heard that method b4, ive been dabbing each spot with surgical spirits. Buds dunt seem botherd tho D, very dank.


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2010)

mr west said:


> Ive not heard that method b4, ive been dabbing each spot with surgical spirits. Buds dunt seem botherd tho D, very dank.



yeah i know cuz the fucking shit world is a fucking shit hole and no one fucking wants anyone to know about this shit !



Try it, u need to have silver quartz sticks... and a mashine that gives it electricity.. u can heal aids, hepatitis.... and evrything there is ... u can just fucking kill it.

I've been drinking the water since 3 months myself now, remember the mice i had...

lol.. i sold em right.. this girl had em, she came crying to me with this half dead mouse... so i told her to give him the water and put him near food and a very warm place..


lets put it like this if it wasnt for the water little mouse would be dead... Also i am trying it out on some patients i have, i am currently building the devices myself... u want one ?


* EDIT *

Ohh and i have electric impulse devices aswell wich u can attack to your body.. heals it in 2 weeks whatever u had.. fungus on your feet u can never get rid of or some type of shit `spot on your ass... 2 nights.. and its gone !

hahaha


----------



## HoLE (Jan 5, 2010)

DWR said:


> yeah i know cuz the fucking shit world is a fucking shit hole and no one fucking wants anyone to know about this shit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice use of HoLE ,,,,,,plants are lookin awesome DWR


----------



## DWR (Jan 5, 2010)

HoLE said:


> Nice use of HoLE ,,,,,,plants are lookin awesome DWR



Cheers man, harvest will be due in 6 days... 

but im gona let them go another 13 days... an extra week should do them just fine... dont wana go to long cuz there just a 6 week strain.


----------



## DWR (Jan 6, 2010)

Fuck Yeah check this out, some other guy gave me some white widow.. some shit i got right here 

wuhuu


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2010)

diggity diggety dank!


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2010)

day 37

-


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2010)

smoking a spliff - white widow.. I love this strain.. what an amazing high 








ewww my keyboard is fucking horrible !!!!!! damn.. ashamed... oh well !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

gotta love snow days!!! hahaha nice doob man. nicer buds


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahaha nice! is that a 22 inch moniter? looks nice
man that is a long joint lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

tip your keyboard upside down and shake it, watch out for falling eco systems mind


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Jan 7, 2010)

lol last time i flipped mine and shook i got enough weed crumbs to roll a pinter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> lol last time i flipped mine and shook i got enough weed crumbs to roll a pinter


haha sweet, did it taste funny?


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2010)

HookedOnChronic said:


> hahahaha nice! is that a 22 inch moniter? looks nice
> man that is a long joint lol



yeah 22.5 or somin like that.

got two more but i cant fit them on the table  LOOOOOOOL ! Stupid me.. need to buy a new desk..


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2010)

I fouind the longer i did my joints the harder they was to smoke, anything much over 18 inches u need a fan on the back of ya head to get a draw lol


----------

